# Utah Regional PR Discussion



## Plagues

Don't know how many other UT posters there are on blulight, but just thought I'd make a thread, let people talk about what's floating around (the good, and more likely the bad lol). Everytime an event is coming up, a new copycat arrives..SIGH.

A few posters on PR were posting in the thread about the COPYCAT green ghosts, and a guy I know texted me about these today as well. These are NOT OG pokies, be warned. They haven't been tested (to my knowledge) and are most likely methylone, like most the others floating around.

There are also COPYCAT white elephant pokies floating around (PR report from 2 weeks ago) super worn out elephant logo, most likely methylone. 

About 3 weeks ago a PR report for OG yellow mac pokies was posted, don't know if these are still floating around, seem to be one of the only legit beans floating around this fucking place. 

That's what i know of ATM. I know it's mostly shit out here right now, but people should know what to stay away from, and this is a convenient place to do so . UT peeps, lets find some legit fucking rolls!


----------



## Juice.

I was the one who posted about those yellow macs, and as far as I know, they're long gone amigo. Every month the situation seems to get worse. When I first started seeing these copycats, there was only a single copycat press - the dragonfly pokeball. It was such a low dose of methylone I felt nothing. Now, there's a variety of knock offs, various presses and colors, and they're stronger too. The majority of people can't seem to even tell the difference, they just think they're on a low dose of MDMA. That's why we're gonna keep seeing these knock offs for a long time. 

Yellow Euro pokeballs are methylone, I took 4 of them at Laidback Luke. Had the time of my life though.


----------



## Plagues

I figured those (yellow mac) would be gone by now, but thought i'd add it to the original post anyways. I had some blue Euro's in April, methylone as well. They were really fun, but the comedown sucked. Only got like 2 hours of sleep. No dice. Hopefully some good pressed pills will return. (last summer and fall were straight FIRE here) Until then, i need to lock down a connect for some Molly.

Agreed about people not being able to tell the difference, if you have rolled before you can tell (the "magic" wasn't there for me). I think a lot of people just don't care, and those who have never had mdma think they are on the real deal. I was at Laidback as well, fun show for sure


----------



## Utahrd

dude WTF sucked. they took my jay away. what pissed me off is that they literally said the reason for such thorough searches is because of the bullshit stories KSL keeps posting.  Should have waited one day and got laidback 18+ style. seriously, the mood at WTF was pretty low.aside from that Utah probably will continue to be dry on anything real for a long time, because those fake ghosts feel SIMILAR, and nobody I know even knows what marquis reagent is.  I kinda hope they press too many of them, and so they will lose percieved value. (cause theyre already worthless IMO)


----------



## Juice.

^ Good. Don't sell drugs. ;D 

They really have been cracking down the last couple of months. At WTF I saw a skinny latina getting roughed up hard by some huge male bouncers. She tried to swallow her pills and they forcefully made her spit them out. She was crying and obviously rolling as these dudes manhandled her, exerting way too much force to handle a girl that couldn't have been over 5'4 and 120lbs.

I think the reason for the recent scrutiny is the Mormon community seems to be shocked that there are raves (full of ECSTASY!) going on blocks away from their Mormon temple (at the Salt Palace). I think the entire LDS community feels threatened overall by the changing demographics and subsequent mindset of Salt Lake City. So when they hear about these "raves" it scares the shit out of them. In SLC Mormons are increasingly becoming more and more outnumbered, so they've been grasping at straws for the last year or two trying to exert their influence, and having failed at this, they're moving out of Salt Lake and south into Orem and Provo. Thank god. ;D


----------



## Utahrd

^  agreed.  I know some cool mormons too, but anybody who trys to force their will on the rest of the world is NOT cool.  I just got back from a certain massive down in the city of fear and loathing, and the vibe there was so good (better than any Utah event I've ever hit up)  better yet, nobody asked me if I was rolling.  god that gets annoying.  zero fights there too.


----------



## Juice.

I just got introduced to the molly scene, and I've come to realize there is PLENTY of legit MDMA floating around Utah, it just happens to be in capsules. I rolled harder than I have in 2 years last night, on one capsule of molly. No more pressed pills for me.


----------



## Plagues

good looking out Juice, i'll have to keep my eyes out, i've pretty much given up on pressed pills as well, but i'll have to start the search for some molly. Luckily I picked up a few pills at EDC (boy i missed mdma) and have enough for 1 or 2 more good nights :D

ps-sick feed me avatar. i fucking love his music. and he KILLED it at EDC, i hope he comes out to SLC sometime.


----------



## Jagninja

Startin to see some good beans around here.  Things might be lookin on the up.  Still a lot of methylone goin around buthopefully kids r startin to catch on.  Stay away from the white euros and the blue and pink tele.s. These seem to be flooding the area right now.  As for legit beans, the hard hitters are good but low dose.  And apparently there are green aliens and purple 007's floatin around right now but have yet to get my hands on them.  Ive had some molly around here that was pretty decent and therevwere some shards around last month that were absolute dank.  Lets boycott these damn fakes and bring back the dank pills.  Just say no to bad drugs kids.


----------



## Utahrd

no f-ing way. molly shard in utah? good god why did I move out of state?


----------



## Dubstepthizzin801

Lol for some reason all my connects have either methylone copy's, non active pills or just complete bunk shit, I have never even gotten close to gettin some 007s or aliens, some of them skull candys going around either.. Why must I be so unfortunate! Haha


----------



## Dubstepthizzin801

@plagues- EDC was fuckin sick!! Probably saw yu there :D


----------



## blah blah

What up gents!! Lou i haven't gotten any feedback on Red 007's yet. But i'll post em up on PR if i do. Caught wind yesterday of Purple Kappas coming within my grasp shortly :D...need something decent for Get Freaky. The Aliens were bomb for Skrillex. Good pops are a must for those events.
And no you dont need to shake the molly before sprinkling out the tiniest amount, BUT DO NOT ASSUME anything about Molly. Took some molly not too long ago that rocked my mental state of well-being unlike anything i've ever had happened...and not in a pleasant way. There is some tainted, dirty ass molly kicking around so be fuckin careful homes.


----------



## blah blah

God the white euros are still flowing through here. My chica friends took some last night for dayglow and came over after and i just looked at em with pity. God after bein around me so long and getting educated on this shit and them only getting the thumbs-up from me on what's legit, it was a sore disappointment to know what they encouraged by buying that shit...more production of sheep terd pills. BOYCOTT!!!


----------



## Droll

Hey guys, I'm rather new to the Bluelight/Pillreports community.  Been lurking for a little while, but figured its time to get involved.   Just uploaded a pill report on some rather lame "Red Apes" that i picked up with some brown sugar molly.

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27528

Experienced the molly last night though and had an absolute blast.  So much bonding and talking about everything imaginable... empathy had a whole new meaning after some rather poor rolls lately.  Anyways... thought I'd join the discussion and share any wisdom I may be able to offer.


----------



## blah blah

What up Droll. I actually just read the details on your report 5 min ago. Sounds like another shitty press, surprise surprise. Be careful with the molly bro and get yourself a test kit. I almost had my dome explode with the last molly i took. A spur of the moment capsule that fell into my hands, but didnt have my kit. Fucked my ass up. But yeah the red apes sounded like shit


----------



## Droll

Hey blah blah,

I'll be ordering a test kit this week.  Shit like you explained is always in the back of my head whenever I consume a pill. I'm rather new to ecstasy and have been lucky enough to experience so many clean rolls.  I don't want to let that "magic" lead me into any ignorant decisions of what I put into my body.  As for those red apes... I'm really confused about them.  I've heard from a variety of close friends, even family, say that they had legit, but very mellow, experiences while using them.  But I definitely agree, nothing but shitty presses going around it seems.  In the meantime, I can't wait to go to some shows around SLC!


----------



## blah blah

Well since your new to rolling I will tell you that you came into the world at a pretty shitty time in the U.S. roll scene. I started rolling 9 years ago and even the "best shit" nowadays doesn't even come close to what we always had back then. Didn't matter the press, the stamp, the color, or the dealer it was always incredible. Face melting incredible. Up until about 3 years ago. Fuckin blows. Only things I've heard of coming close to what I've experienced before is all the over seas shit in Europe. Like those Orange Q Dances...disco shit. Maybe if ppl wise up and get tests and quit buying the bullshit then perhaps we'll see some quality thizz once more.


----------



## blah blah

Alright Lou gimme the breakdown on those 007's. With the shit that has consumed our area the last year, aside from my aliens and pikachus (delicious), I want to hear of more good pops nearby.


----------



## Droll

So I've heard, blah blah... After reading some of the European pill reports it makes wonder if I've even rolled haha... That's my motivation for moderation though.  I'm beginning to highly appreciate the idea of getting spectacular beans, or no beans at all.


----------



## Dubstepthizzin801

@lou801 I had those HH pokeballs too n I also took 3..   Edata reports say they have MDMA meth and caffeine go check it out if yu have not yet..


----------



## Dubstepthizzin801

Ohh shit! Haha wow thanks for doing that! Appreciate it! I was dying to know.. I made a pill report on them...


----------



## Dubstepthizzin801

Yeah the fair was actually pretty fun while rolling haha and those HH pokes arent very far for me to get  I just don't like the meth in them lol


----------



## blah blah

I guess the HH's are about the only thing worthy of being called E around here since the 007's and Aliens have gone. Can't seem to scratch up either now. One of my girls took an HH at Lagoon, said "hey it was pretty fun", then was fed some Aliens at my roll party and said there wasn't even a worthy comparison. But i guess beggars can't be choosers with GF a couple weeks out...ick


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Droll said:


> So I've heard, blah blah... After reading some of the European pill reports it makes wonder if I've even rolled haha... That's my motivation for moderation though.  I'm beginning to highly appreciate the idea of getting spectacular beans, or no beans at all.


from experience, moderation is the way to go
the whole "first time is the best" is a load of bullshit IMO, IME my last few rolls were way better than my first (and yeah better product but still...) and i space mine out real nice, its not hard to not do MDMA all the time when you can have it absolutely literally whenever you want for a while, at least IME.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

i think i've rolled...twice? this year? maybe 3 times? 
I am gonna be tryin to soon, if i can go to a party, but I have no issue with not rolling for a while...IME it loses appeal when you do it often, as in I abused mildly when i first got a good connect for MD, and even though the highs were just as intense/the same, it wasn't as fun the 4th time (in 2 weeks...) just because I could "predict" the effects, imo half the fun is not remembering completely what rolling exactly feels like (and by that i mean)
IMO/IME its best to space em if so nothing else you wont get bored with the actual high, its best IMO to just take it when you havent for a while and are trying to remember what its like...
and also i agree with lou, MDMA pills are shit in america, even the good ones dont even have 100mg a piece in em...IMO/IME i'd always start with 1.5 or 2 pills, if they're good/tested up good..but thats just me, i've only taken pressies twice, both times rated MDMA high on PR, and both times 1 pill was a letdown/not strong enough for me, it wasn't till i got ahold of MDMA powder and crystal that i knew what a real dose of MDMA feels like....150mg is IMO  a real nice amount to dose if you got good ass molly/rockz, or just doubledrop a decent pill..
and IME, as long as i take a proper dose to begin with (.15-.2 of high quality MD crystal/powder) i have absolutely no desire/want/need to redose later on with MDMA (although i do like to dose amphetamines after the MDMA wears off...)
Test ya pills everyone and if they test good pop 1.5 or 2 to get a real full dose of MDMA (120mg+...) instead of the bullshit weak doses people put in pills in america...


----------



## Jagninja

Seen lots of molly goin around this week.  Picked up some white sand lookin stuff with big amber shards in it and my friend said two points flipped his lid.  Came across some brown molly also but i havent talked to anyone who has tried it.  My pill connect dried up and this is all the shit ive seen around which is fine by me.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

no doubt stick with the molly long as it tests good.
i had some white stuff that might be similar to what you had, there's a pic of it in my blog (i'm northeast though, not utah...)
hell even if you dotn have a test kit you can make sure if it smells right, i'd think brown shit would all reek of sassafras/safrole/MDP2P, or at least the brown stuff i had reeked of sassafrass/MDP2P/safrole moreso than beige/amber colored shit..


----------



## blah blah

^^not fond of the "smell" test being a safe alternative, especially with Molly. You have absolutely no idea what's in there and none of us are experts on what any given chemical smells like. That's just crazy to put shit in your body that you have no idea what it contains. I get to say that cuz of my last Molly go round. Sent my ass for a fucked up trip for 45 min till I puked (and I NEVER puke from E, ever) So be smart and get a test kit. Smartest and best investment I've made dealing with this bs that is running the U.S. market now. It'll pay for itself the first time you pass up bunk beans that you would've bought without knowing they were crap. Not to mention saving on medical bills from a potential trip to the ER. PLUR


----------



## Droll

@Jagninja  I just tried two brown sugar molly this past weekend and it was definitely some good molly.  Not sure if its the same stuff you came across, but if I was sure I'd definitely recommend it.  It was a very smooth and empathetic roll(come up to come down).  About a month ago I got my hands on some pure white molly, and damn was that shit a slap in the face.  Not the longest of rolls, but a great rush of absolute bliss.  So I couldn't agree more, I'm a big fan of the molly. 

As far as testing goes, I just ordered my first test kit off dancesafe.org last night.  So when that comes in I'll make sure to share the results.  What blah blah stated is absolutely true.  I've already wasted enough money on bunk pills, enough to have paid for a test kit easily.  Thankfully I didn't have any dangerous experiences... but with hindsight I would definitely recommend buying a test kit ASAP.


----------



## Dubstepthizzin801

@Lou very nice! By sending those pills in for testing, yu are helpin alot.. Really appreciate it.. I thought there was no more good ppl in this world


----------



## Droll

Thanks for your sharing your opinions and experience Lou.  A lot of that was new to me.  I do understand that molly is very commonly different and hard to distinguish between.  This is why pill reports does not allow reports of molly or any capsule for that matter on their site.  I will definitely take superb caution whenever thinking of getting some molly.  And according to your experiences, its probably a good thing that my molly connect is not from Utah.  Thanks for the heads up on testing it by the way.  When my kit arrives, I will be a complete novice at testing anything... gotta start somewhere though.


----------



## Droll

I definitely will do that.  Any idea how long it takes for dancesafe to ship their test kits through priority mail?


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

blah blah said:


> ^^not fond of the "smell" test being a safe alternative, especially with Molly. You have absolutely no idea what's in there and none of us are experts on what any given chemical smells like. That's just crazy to put shit in your body that you have no idea what it contains. I get to say that cuz of my last Molly go round. Sent my ass for a fucked up trip for 45 min till I puked (and I NEVER puke from E, ever) So be smart and get a test kit. Smartest and best investment I've made dealing with this bs that is running the U.S. market now. It'll pay for itself the first time you pass up bunk beans that you would've bought without knowing they were crap. Not to mention saving on medical bills from a potential trip to the ER. PLUR


synth method doesn't change how it smells, the smell of MDMA (and stick your nose in a bag with half a gram or more and youll smell it probably, at least if its crystal..) is from synthesis impurity left over, smells just like sassafrass/candy..MDP2P is pretty much used in most MDMA synths if i understand right, and that also has a candy like smell to it.
cathinones and all that dont smell liek MD does.
molly isn't particularly uncommon either.


----------



## Utahrd

not trying to be a dick, but police DO view this website and event names are against site rules.  On a positive note, said event was where I rolled for the first time 2-3 years ago. good times. nasty comedown.

Also, molly can test instant black on marquis and still be like 1/4 the potency it should.  I have heard once or twice on here of "sassafras" being sold like E, I guess that would be crystallized, unaltered sassafras oil.  sounds like that would not be such a great time, especially if you just payed molly prices (ugh).  I have also heard on here about the possibility that there are research chemicals out there that will also yeild purple-black on marquis reagent. 

 Molly and pills are a dirty game in Utah, my best advice is to try it before you buy it, test it before you buy it, and dont buy very much of it if youre not certain that its fire molly ie. take your normal dose, if it doesnt get you like it should then just pass.  being a snob about this stuff has saved me a lot of money and kept me out of E for like 9 months now  (which pisses me off but hey maybe my health has benefited from it)   just assume that 80% of the time they are looking to screw you in one way or another, or they dont even know the quality or contents of what theyre selling, or worse, they rob your ass at gunpoint, and it DOES happen.  to most dealers, you are viewed as a drug using lowlife and just another wallet to squeeze


----------



## Droll

I have a question for ya guys...  This Halloween I'll be going to an event and more than likely a pretty huge after party.  What would be your guys' game plan for a night like this when it comes to rolling?  In other words, I'll be going from around 6-7pm until 6-7am.  I'm definitely looking to party the whole night long, and not just be a tired sack of shit at the after party   The problem is, it'd be about an hour drive to get to the party, and chances are I'm going to be stuck driving.  And no... I have no plans of driving anywhere near that far even while coming down.  There's always getting a hotel room and catching a cab, but that would mean no after party 


Oh and... Test kit still hasn't come in the mail yet... expecting it tomorrow.


----------



## Droll

Just checked the tracking info, it says out for delivery as of today.  Should be arriving it any time now.  I can't wait to test these damned things.


----------



## Droll

Okay so... I just tested the red apes.  And received no reaction from the Mecke or Marquis test.  I went ahead and tried the Simon for shits and giggles, no reaction either.  I will upload pictures shortly.  I'm not exactly sure what these could??  Any chance it could just be a caffeine pill, or what?  Anyways, now to test the brown sugar molly.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Utahrd said:


> not trying to be a dick, but police DO view this website and event names are against site rules.  On a positive note, said event was where I rolled for the first time 2-3 years ago. good times. nasty comedown.
> 
> Also, molly can test instant black on marquis and still be like 1/4 the potency it should.  I have heard once or twice on here of "sassafras" being sold like E, I guess that would be crystallized, unaltered sassafras oil.  sounds like that would not be such a great time, especially if you just payed molly prices (ugh).  I have also heard on here about the possibility that there are research chemicals out there that will also yeild purple-black on marquis reagent.
> 
> Molly and pills are a dirty game in Utah, my best advice is to try it before you buy it, test it before you buy it, and dont buy very much of it if youre not certain that its fire molly ie. take your normal dose, if it doesnt get you like it should then just pass.  being a snob about this stuff has saved me a lot of money and kept me out of E for like 9 months now  (which pisses me off but hey maybe my health has benefited from it)   just assume that 80% of the time they are looking to screw you in one way or another, or they dont even know the quality or contents of what theyre selling, or worse, they rob your ass at gunpoint, and it DOES happen.  to most dealers, you are viewed as a drug using lowlife and just another wallet to squeeze


uhh protip
what people call "sass" isnt sassafrass oil, its a mix of MDA+MDMA powder/crystal last i knew.
there you go the moar you know
people wouldnt WASTE sassafrass OIL (with plenty of safrole in it) to get a few dollars....
and you cant crystallize sassafrass OIL last i knew.
nubs be nubbin


----------



## Droll

Here are my results from testing the two pills today.  The Red Apes had no reaction, so I'm assuming its got non active ingredients or whatever.  Any clarification on that would be great. The Brown Molly also turned out as expected and looks to be MDMA.  Let me know your guys' thoughts on the results.


Red Ape:

Mecke - No reaction
Marquis - No reaction
Simons - No reaction







Brown Sugar Molly:

Mecke - Instantly turned black and was bubbling mildly.  After about 30 seconds it settled as a very dark blue.
Marquis - Instantly turned brown and was sizzling/bubbling.  After ~5 seconds it was turning black/dark violet.  There was a formation of 3 bubbles in the middle with a noticeably pink/red tint to them.  Eventually it settled as black with the edges having a very dark purple hue to them. 
Simons - Took about 5 seconds as it swirled into its cloudy, royal blue color.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

molly looks good but i've got no experience with testing
no reaction doesn't mean no actives, the no active is PROBABLY piperazines/BZP+TFMPP


----------



## Jagninja

That brown sugar is lokkin tasty


----------



## Jagninja

Nice reports lou.  I have come acrossall of those except the 007's and the garfields u mentioned.  got my test kit last week but haven't come  any thing different to test other than what little molly i have which i know is fire.  I'm gonna deffinately pick up some of that brown sugar.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Lou801 said:


> Anyone try or test the new white garfields in Utah?


if theyre cutouts stay away


----------



## Droll

Well I'm glad the molly results are that good... Some good times to be had  


Thanks for all the reports as well, Lou...  Even if there isn't many worthy presses going around right now, people should be getting more informed.


----------



## HillsofFoot

You guys are all the best. Seriously. I have been in the PR loop for about a year and a half now and every couple of months there's some fantastic new people testing and posting up reports. You guys have guided me in the right direction countless times. Just wanted to say thanks, maybe I'll meet one of ya in the jungle...

Also, those Green Aliens are so great.


----------



## blah blah

HillsofFoot said:


> You guys are all the best. Seriously. I have been in the PR loop for about a year and a half now and every couple of months there's some fantastic new people testing and posting up reports. You guys have guided me in the right direction countless times. Just wanted to say thanks, maybe I'll meet one of ya in the jungle...
> 
> Also, those Green Aliens are so great.



The green aliens were bangin for sure! The brown sugar does look delicious as well. Hey Lou i'm wondering if the HH's are coated with something given how you and i were testing the same damn pills on the same night with the same test chemicals, but i scraped the outside and yours from the inside. Mine had the watery and weak results, yours were sharp changes. Nobody has had HH reactions like that across all of PR.


----------



## blah blah

Lou801 said:


> I'm jealous of all of you who got those aliens. Fuckers!



Don't be jealous mang! You got 007's which every color from that family seems to be equally as good from what I'm hearing. Still havent come across anything new in our area though nor have heard of much. The HH's we recently "stumbled" upon was a stash from last month and considering the event coming up we got lucky to even find those. My ears are still to the ground though.


----------



## Plagues

Lou, you sir are a BOSS. This is exactly what Utah needs. Hopefully non PR/Blulight readers will get a clue. Now I just need a solid connect so i can test em myself


----------



## missinthizzin

Anyone tried the blue/purple ladies in the area? PR has a report with what seems to be a weak or questionable reaction to the Marquis reagent. Based on the picture of the marquis reaction, would this be deemed a pill worth buying?


----------



## Plagues

Someone has offered my blue naked ladies with nothing on the backside (but facing right as you described) could very well be a fake batch going around too..be careful out there! 

Lou, yours did have a poke on the back, yes? kind of hard to tell from the pic on PR.

Halloween's coming up boys and girls...time to stock up :D


----------



## blah blah

Lou801 said:


> Mine had pokes, yes, doesn't dust but crumbles. They also were not specks, but reddish purple
> And blue. The pics pretty good no?!
> 
> I'd be very careful when inspecting
> 
> ¿Dondé esta las kappas?



Still no word on the kappas homes. Not too sure they'll be making into town in time for the festivities. Just gonna grip on tight to the HH's we stumbled upon and hope they'll do the trick. Hopefully something better comes along before then :/


----------



## blah blah

Lou801 said:


> Purple Maple Leaf just arrived, I'll test some Saturday unless you get to it first!



Yup just caught the same info...you MIGHT get to em before I do ...first one to PR wins! Haha naw I'm a busy mofo so you'll prob get at em before I do. Let me know when the test gets up.


----------



## blah blah

Lou801 said:


> Got one of those Garfields tested, don't know anyone who has tried them. But here you go Utah peeps...
> 
> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27634
> 
> LooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooouE?



Not too sure the contents should've included MDxx brutha. With the mecke having that piss ass reaction and it being the most sensitive to mdxx, it sure didn't show any. Did you copy all those tested chemicals and their color reactions of the PR homepage? I haven't had a chance to compare colors yet.


----------



## houston801

Anyone know about the purple Kappas/naked ladies in the 801


----------



## blah blah

houston801 said:


> Anyone know about the purple Kappas/naked ladies in the 801



Umm...have you got them and are just wondering what's in them? Or are you asking if we've come across them?


----------



## houston801

I can get them. I'm wondering if they are worth it. I heard they are good but have also read they may also contain meth. Any idea?


----------



## blah blah

houston801 said:


> I can get them. I'm wondering if they are worth it. I heard they are good but have also read they may also contain meth. Any idea?



So far as i know....GET THEM!! But its always the best idea and safest to get a test kit so A: You dont kill yourself putting "Mystery Drug A" in your body, and B: so you don't waste your money and actually have the time you were wanting to have rolling sac. Curious though Houston, what part of the 801 are you in so i can narrow down these purple bastards?


----------



## blah blah

Lou801 said:


> And wtf blah blah! Someone got kappas before you?!
> 
> Houston801, you have a test kit?
> 
> Utahrd and I are having ecstasydata test another pill too. The red 007 results should show up this weekend on ecstasydata and I know that this week a lot more poured into Utah.
> 
> Cheers!



Faaaack!!! Haha i damn told you what, like 2 weeks ago i heard they were trickling in! Double Faaaack!! I so need to round the Kappas or 007's up.


----------



## Droll

Hey guys, its been a little while   Going to Cali next weekend for an event... I should be getting my hands on those new skullcandies while I'm down there.  Can't fucking wait!


----------



## blah blah

Droll said:


> Hey guys, its been a little while   Going to Cali next weekend for an event... I should be getting my hands on those new skullcandies while I'm down there.  Can't fucking wait!



It just might make everyone's day if a bunch of those were to make their way into the 801 as well. A lot of ppl have been itching to try these


----------



## houston801

Lou they have been deleted.  
Blah I'm from ogden, Roy area but from my understanding they are coming from slc


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

loldoiseesourcinggoingonithinkido?


----------



## Droll

Lou801 said:


> Trick or treating for candy in Cali, I like your style! Have fun, be safe, share your stories when you get back



Hehe... I definitely will.  Quick question from the nub roller here 8)  What's the best way to keep my roll going for a reasonably long time(5-6 hours?!?).  I understand that it's subjective to the pill i'm taking and that redosing as your coming down is a waste of a pill.  Right now I'm just thinking of double dropping and and then dropping one more as I begin to peak from the first two.  Would that be my best bet?


----------



## blah blah

Droll said:


> Hehe... I definitely will.  Quick question from the nub roller here 8)  What's the best way to keep my roll going for a reasonably long time(5-6 hours?!?).  I understand that it's subjective to the pill i'm taking and that redosing as your coming down is a waste of a pill.  Right now I'm just thinking of double dropping and and then dropping one more as I begin to peak from the first two.  Would that be my best bet?



Atmosphere, atmosphere, atmosphere brutha if you're not a pot smoker!! (like me). Temperature around you will affect it a lot as well. More experienced rollers, such as myself, will tell you that you can take the same exact pill with the same exact tolerance and have a black-and-white different roll at a rave than a house party or whatever it is you'd be out doing. E-Bombs work wonders for taking a roll sky-high. Blow-ups work, menthols, lotion body rubs, vicks slapped all over your face, good conversation, raucous and deeply intimate sex with someone very close, light shows, laughing...all things contribute to a lasting roll when you can fine tune what takes you up and down. But yeah re-dosing rarely works. So my advice, find dank ass beans, drop 1 to 2 depending on MDMA content...then 90-120 minutes later another. Smooth sailing from there on out lil nube...


----------



## Droll

I'm not much a pot smoker    But yea... I've learned just much of an atmospheric drug it is.   Thanks for all of the tips though.  So damn anxious at this point, mainly for the music though =)


----------



## blah blah

Droll said:


> I'm not much a pot smoker    But yea... I've learned just much of an atmospheric drug it is.   Thanks for all of the tips though.  So damn anxious at this point, mainly for the music though =)



Do you like dubstep droll? I pride myself on being a connoisseur with silver ears for all things electro and can point you in the direction of the latest and greatest unce. Even unreleased shit that you're sure to dig :D. *toot toot*....ya hear that? Yeah that was me tooting my own horn lol


----------



## HillsofFoot

Came across some Blue Naked Ladies, dunno if they were pokes or not... saw the review from Lou on them, but did they end up being identified as Thinking G Man, saw that comment near the end. Big event coming up, gonna be using close to the last of my delicious aliens but it'll be worth it!


----------



## blah blah

HillsofFoot said:


> Came across some Blue Naked Ladies, dunno if they were pokes or not... saw the review from Lou on them, but did they end up being identified as Thinking G Man, saw that comment near the end. Big event coming up, gonna be using close to the last of my delicious aliens but it'll be worth it!



Looks like ppl did say they were the thinking man press, but really does that matter when you have positive test results? haha they will work just fine bro


----------



## Droll

blah blah said:


> Do you like dubstep droll? I pride myself on being a connoisseur with silver ears for all things electro and can point you in the direction of the latest and greatest unce. Even unreleased shit that you're sure to dig :D. *toot toot*....ya hear that? Yeah that was me tooting my own horn lol



I've barely scratched the surface with dubstep, but yea, I definitely enjoy it.  Above anything else, I'm an Electro House fan.  You can toot your horn as loud as you want, as long as it leads me to good music


----------



## blah blah

Droll said:


> I've barely scratched the surface with dubstep, but yea, I definitely enjoy it.  Above anything else, I'm an Electro House fan.  You can toot your horn as loud as you want, as long as it leads me to good music



Go to Bluelight's Forums Homepage and scroll down to the electronic music thread. Select it then find the "Female Vocals in Dubstep" thread. I left a laundry list of my best female vocal dubstep tracks that are sure to please! Go to mp3drug dot com and copy and paste each track in the search box there and you can download em straight into your itunes for free :D that list is a tiny tiny portion of the unce I've got. Let me know what ya think and I'll point you in the right direction for more! Enjoy!


----------



## blah blah

Lou where's the report on PR on the Maple Leafs? And 007's aren't the ONLY good thing here...Kappas are here brutha.


----------



## Plagues

Plagues said:


> Someone has offered my blue naked ladies with nothing on the backside (but facing right as you described) could very well be a fake batch going around too..be careful out there!



http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27659#comments

These are the same ones I was offered. Glad I passed up on em. Thanks to Juice and Lou for the reports/testing


----------



## blah blah

Lou801 said:


> You son of a bitch! You already found Kappas!!??  post a reagent test!!



Yeah they are in town now, but you know how this shit works mang...nothing is for sure till they're in your belly. But yeah the wind coming down the tubes my way is they'll be in hand soon.


----------



## blah blah

And that report on the maple leafs is sorely disappointing. I was expecting good things out of that press. Fuckin asshole chemists and greedy pressers...FUCK YOU'RE MOTHERS FOR PUSHING YOU OUT AND YOU FOR PUSHING THIS BULLSHIT OUT ON AN ALREADY FRAGILE WORLD OF WHAT WAS ONCE GLORIOUS AMOUNTS OF MDMA ONLY IN EVERY PILL!! Fuckin dicks...


----------



## blah blah

Lou801 said:


> lol don't hold back, tell us how you really feel!
> Don't worry, the tides will change if we control the climate.
> 
> Darth Lou



Well seriously man! Rolled for my first time in '02. Double Stacked JJ's, White Bears, Green Stars, Blue Dolphins (the '03 dank press), yellow aliens, and green pumas (both again a back-in-the-day press). i got sold my first bunk purchase last year with the yellow x-box poke press and was absolutely destroyed that that was possible. 7 fuckin years of rolling and NEVER ONCE did not have a face-melting roll. Now the shit is everywhere and it's borderline depressing to think of what myself and others are missing out on. I at least got to experience many many rolls where you were actually worried about taking a 2nd pill because your dick had been kicked in the dirt so bad off 1, that you just knew a second pill would put you in the hospital, but we'd take it anyway haha! God the experiences then were mind blowing. I especially feel bad for the new rollers who may never know what that feels like. It is truly a spiritual awakening and mind changer knowing that feeling. Now the best we can foolishly hope for is a mint, or better yet a fuckin Q-Dance to magically find its way into our laps. I'd rather go splash cologne in my eyes and shove splinters under my fingernails than eat this shit that has taken america over. sigh....


----------



## Jagninja

Looks like there are some quality beans around for the holidays.  Thanks for all the recent testing guys, your making the 801 scene a little mor safer.  Still can only find molly but i hear from a bird that some pumas r gonna be here in time for the festivities. Cant wait to finally get my hands on some good beans.


----------



## Dubstepthizzin801

My dog told me about some white HHs floating around? Any word on those? Gonna test and post this week.


----------



## blah blah

Dubstepthizzin801 said:


> My dog told me about some white HHs floating around? Any word on those? Gonna test and post this week.



Not a word on whites yet, but i did eat the greens and had a good time no doubt! If they're like the aliens or 007's then the family will pretty much remain the same no matter the color. Worth a pick up if thats the case and you can't get your hands on anything else


----------



## blah blah

Lou801 said:


> I heard that, went and took a look, they weren't the same at all. I didn't pick up one either. :-/ I should have. But this was a month ago-when did you get wind?
> 
> I say grab one and please test



A month ago? Only greens were moving then. Whites were and have been non-existent anywhere in the U.S. till now apparently? So where's your source for "Ghost Press A" or "Mystery Press B" Mr. Lou? Even if it was a short lived press there would've been a report slapped up about em in the last month.


----------



## peanut 801

I'd say snag 1 & test too. I'll keep my eyes open for one for research purposes as well.


----------



## blah blah

That makes me even more curious now. I'll start checking around and see what can be dug up for a test on these mystery ills.


----------



## blah blah

51...make me a bluelighter bitches!


----------



## Dubstepthizzin801

Yeah posting up for sure.. My dogs friend told me about them this last Saturday...


----------



## Dubstepthizzin801

Yes i do, I only have the Marquis test, better than nothing. And yeah a picture will go up as well


----------



## blah blah

Lou801 said:


> Fuck yeah homie! I am liking this Utah crew armed with test kits!



No doubt! It took 2 times of buying bunk shit to do it for me. Best damn investment i have made in a minute! Haven't had a disappointing roll since and have saved myself boatloads of money on buying crap. I've also been able to educate a lot of ppl as well just by word of mouth and having the solid test evidence that keeps them from buying the poo. Very much a worthwhile and necessary investment nowadays.


----------



## HillsofFoot

blah blah said:


> No doubt! It took 2 times of buying bunk shit to do it for me. Best damn investment i have made in a minute! Haven't had a disappointing roll since and have saved myself boatloads of money on buying crap. I've also been able to educate a lot of ppl as well just by word of mouth and having the solid test evidence that keeps them from buying the poo. Very much a worthwhile and necessary investment nowadays.


 
That's the thing that pisses me off! I tell everyone I know what to buy and not to buy to keep them as safe as possible, but even still there those stupid dumb desperate dumbasses that don't want to take the time to search and just want to be fucked up on any type of substance, even if it means stomach cramps, migraines, and severe association the next few days. I mean, what the fuck, seriously?  Why perpetuate the shit when you can nip it in the god damn bud as a consumer! All you even have to do is take good stuff and have a fun time!!


----------



## blah blah

HillsofFoot said:


> That's the thing that pisses me off! I tell everyone I know what to buy and not to buy to keep them as safe as possible, but even still there those stupid dumb desperate dumbasses that don't want to take the time to search and just want to be fucked up on any type of substance, even if it means stomach cramps, migraines, and severe association the next few days. I mean, what the fuck, seriously?  Why perpetuate the shit when you can nip it in the god damn bud as a consumer! All you even have to do is take good stuff and have a fun time!!



Yeah what a concept!! Test and research? Stay safe? Get what you paid for? Have a rockin ass time? Not get horrifically sick? Squash the cock-faced chemists and pressers through the power of information and capitalism and NOT buying their shit? 
...actually after reading this back to myself i can now see the appeal of not paying attention to this list of reasoning ...i'm going to go search solely for methylone and pipes now and avoid these reasons altogether. Anyone have some ninja turtle presses available? jesus...stupid ass mother fuckers and only wanting a lot of straight MDMA in your pills??! Fools! Where's your sense of adventure?! OOO i'm gonna hunt down some cut outs too!! Any kind! Garfields are close by!! Man that sounds so fun to puke my fuckin asshole up outta my mouth and trip the fuck out in my own head!! God how naive have i been the last decade!! I need to catch up with the times and the new-age of presses! Fuck i'm going after some decepticons and leavin y'all in the dust!


----------



## Plagues

I got methylOWNED once last spring, that's all it took for me to be more careful, and not jump the gun/take anything without being 100% sure. I didn't buy a test kit though...I had my friend make me one at the genetics lab that he works at XD Works like a charm. Nothing more beautiful than looking down at that plate and seeing your puddle of pill shavings/powder turn that nice dark bluish purple and know that you have some mdma in your midst.


----------



## Jagninja

These just came into town.  Anybody come accross these little guys


----------



## blah blah

Hey JAG most the reports recently on these colors have come back legit although only a couple yellow reports were not so hot. I had green pumas last year and they were fuckin bomb! The greens in the reports look different from these ones you have but the recent tests on most all of the pumas are coming back decent. But with all the mixed reviews on em I'd get those lil buggers tested up before quantity is obtained.


----------



## Droll

There seems to be some mixed reviews on these pumas.  All of the reports I've seen on the pumas, good or bad, have had the + sign on the back.

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27543 

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27651

There hasn't been much mention of yellow pumas lately either.  It's definitely in your best interest to test these.





Oh and Blah Blah, I checked out that list you provided in the music discussion forums.  TONS of great stuff in there! I've heard a fair share of it, but a bunch of it has now made it on to my itunes   Thanks for sharing!  I'll have to introduce to my taste in electro sometime soon.


----------



## Jagninja

Yeah the score was the first thing i noticed that was different.  I have no test kit yet as i have yet to replace the one i lost.  I only picked up a few because i was unsure of the quality and havent come accross these yet.


----------



## blah blah

Droll said:


> Oh and Blah Blah, I checked out that list you provided in the music discussion forums.  TONS of great stuff in there! I've heard a fair share of it, but a bunch of it has now made it on to my itunes   Thanks for sharing!  I'll have to introduce to my taste in electro sometime soon.



Glad you liked it homes. Again though that was just a tiny amount of dub I have w female vocals only. I've got a grip of electro no doubt. Song of the day I just snagged yesterday that is kicking my ass: Dubsidia- "Kill Humans" (DirtyLoud Remix) ...the drops move into the best bass line. Got it on repeat in my podsi and plugged in my dome as we speak :D


----------



## Droll

You're absolutely right, the more people contributing the better!  Purchasing a test kit and joining bluelight has given me so much wisdom when it comes to pills. 

By the way, it looks like I won't be able to get my hands on those light blue skullcandies... My connect only has the old blue ones 




blah blah said:


> Glad you liked it homes. Again though that was just a tiny amount of dub I have w female vocals only. I've got a grip of electro no doubt. Song of the day I just snagged yesterday that is kicking my ass: Dubsidia- "Kill Humans" (DirtyLoud Remix) ...the drops move into the best bass line. Got it on repeat in my podsi and plugged in my dome as we speak :D




That song just totally wrecked me man   Check out JFB - Praise You(Remix)  

I can't wait for this fucking weekend already.  I've begun my 5htp preloading, taking one every night until the day before.  I've heard some good stuff about Piracetam as well, any of ya know much about it?


----------



## blah blah

Droll; said:
			
		

> That song just totally wrecked me man   Check out JFB - Praise You(Remix)
> 
> I can't wait for this fucking weekend already.  I've begun my 5htp preloading, taking one every night until the day before.  I've heard some good stuff about Piracetam as well, any of ya know much about it?



You didn't like it?! F!


----------



## Droll

I don't take ya for a dick at all Lou.   I thrive off the information as well.  As for the 5htp, I've read similar things about just how bad it is for you.  Thanks for all of the info, and I will certainly give ya some feedback.




blah blah said:


> You didn't like it?! F!




Nah, I loved it haha... wrong smiley 8)


----------



## blah blah

Droll said:


> Nah, I loved it haha... wrong smiley 8)



Haha oh good! That took the wind outta my sails for a sec thinking someone could not like that! So fyackin stoked for Nero good god!


----------



## blah blah

Guys! Guys! Need opinions quick like!  I've got options as to getting purple kappas or pink skull candies! There are no reports on the pink skull candies, however they all are gorgeous of all colors! What would you guys do if a test on the pinks came out as legit as the other colored candies?!


----------



## Droll

You have a test kit right?? If so, and they're from the same guy you should just test the pink skullcandy.  Lots of promise with that press thus far.  Two things cross my mind though... the light blue skullcandy was just released and the rest of the skullcandies surfaced in California, not Utah.


Edit:  If a test on the pinks came out positive I'd be giddier than fuck.  Grab em!


----------



## blah blah

Droll said:


> You have a test kit right?? If so, and they're from the same guy you should just test the pink skullcandy.  Lots of promise with that press thus far.  Two things cross my mind though... the light blue skullcandy was just released and the rest of the skullcandies surfaced in California, not Utah.
> 
> 
> Edit:  If a test on the pinks came out positive I'd be giddier than fuck.  Grab em!



For sure I have my kit...I'm just wondering since they are the same "rated" pill for the most part which would y'all prefer to grab? Just looking for opinions here


----------



## blah blah

Then again in this game and around here you never what bit of info is legit or not...I just threw out here the bit of info I was just fed so please y'all don't take me for a jackass if it ends up being a false alarm.


----------



## Droll

Yea, just be cautious of course.  I'd honestly be far from believing until seen and tested.   I don't think any of us would take you for a jackass... shit happens and some dealers are just plain idiots.


----------



## blah blah

True that. I'm still mixed though as to go with the kappa or skulls (if they test up right). Maybe just a mix so as to get the tests and reports up for the community to see.


----------



## Droll

A mix may be good, but if those skullcandies are from the same maker then they're pretty much the best presses you can get on the west coast right now.   Obviously its up to you :D  But just sayin...


----------



## blah blah

FML yeah we'll see...i'm not gonna get my hopes up for it until they're in hand...if they even exist...kinda like the elusive white HH's haha!


----------



## Droll

Well definitely post back with whatever you find out.  I'm very curious.


----------



## Jagninja

Hey lou whenever is fine with me.


----------



## Plagues

Droll said:


> Edit:  If a test on the pinks came out positive I'd be giddier than fuck.  Grab em!



Amen brother. Been praying to the mdma gods that these pills come to Utah. If these are the same presser...you gotta get em.


----------



## Dubstepthizzin801

So I wasn't able to get a white HH, he was out I guess..  Lol oh well. 
@blah if I were yu I'd get the skull candies!!


----------



## blah blah

Lou801 said:


> Blah blah, what'd you get? What'd you get?



Haha nothin yet...go figure...hate that shit! Man when those fuckers do that it's like stepping on a damn ant pile the way we start putting things into motion. Nothing worse than that gatdamn feeling of excitement only to be told to hold off for a bit.


----------



## blah blah

K here's today's menu: Pink and Purple Lady's (both single ho facing left, dirty little bitch), Yellow and Red Playboys, Blue Superman, Green Puma, Blue Nike's (non-poke), Purple Kappas, and still the Pink Skull Candy's being named too. 
Today's Special: Purple Aliens. 
This is the list from today from my many separate sources of what is in town right now. The Purple Aliens have sucked all my efforts and attention away from all else...guys the 801 is seeing some marvelous presses...i guess that's karma giving us some love after the shit hand she dealt us after the pikachus last April till the Aliens this September. Man it was a rough summer. Eyes up yo, there's some dank beans in our midst...


----------



## blah blah

Lou801 said:


> Ooooh you get your hands on any to test yet?
> 
> Red 007s have meth in them :-/
> 
> http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2296



That is one fucked up lookin pill haha! A lil meth in pills has never bothered me in the least. They still kicking around?


----------



## Droll

I'm with Lou, test as many as possible!  I'm still super curious about those pink skullcandies.  But DAAAaaaammmmnnnn at your options... sounds like your menu is from the "Walmart of pressed pills."   Those purple aliens sounds do sound quite promising.  Let us know whatever you end up with :D


----------



## blah blah

Droll said:


> I'm with Lou, test as many as possible!  I'm still super curious about those pink skullcandies.  But DAAAaaaammmmnnnn at your options... sounds like your menu is from the "Walmart of pressed pills."   Those purple aliens sounds do sound quite promising.  Let us know whatever you end up with :D



Fuck guys this is all through the rumor mill of sources. God if only this platter were in front of me now...one source had 5 of these himself but we couldn't meet up to test and i wasn't about to drop $50 for one of each only to watch 3 known shitter presses turn to depression in a puddle in front of me i.e. pink and purple solo lady and the blue superman, and possibly the red playboy. Playboys were really the only promising ones from his personal list, but still shit. 
Then another lil birdie whispered purple alien and i peed a little bit at the thought and got lost in my neighborhood going door to door asking for them...desperation is a stinky cologne i wear...


----------



## peanut 801

Blah blah- Damn homes gettin down to crunch time! Need some thrills, chills & superb ills for Get Freaky haha!

Lou 801- a little amp in ills is nice I think personally, keeps ya goin a Lil longer rather than completely tuckering you out upon completion of "rolling". But for sure just preference & to each his own at that lol. I wish I could find some of those 007s myself lucky duck!

Happy hunting in crunch time for the festivities & fun homies, peace!


----------



## AgentEran

Hey Lou.. Those 007s you sent in.. they are the ones with the gun, right?


----------



## AgentEran

Damn.. Meth in the 007s.. smh.


----------



## houston801

Fuck I've had the run a round with the kappas and could be shit out of luck.


----------



## houston801

Yeah my buddy swears by them that it was the best ill since the pikachus of spring, but talk is cheap when I don't have them in hand. Now I have 24 hours to figure out new plans


----------



## blah blah

Lou801 said:


> JESUS CHRIST! look at the data from this Green HH in Vegas...
> 
> http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2305



HAHA!! Read the latest report on HH's on PR.


----------



## blah blah

Hey y'all just wanted to give a heads up...be fuckin careful out there if you're on the hunt and coming into contact w people you don't know and got hooked up with through a friend of a friend who's sister friend is doin this friend...my girls just got robbed at gun point in salt lake a couple hours ago by some moon cricket they got hooked up who was professed as "legit as they come." $1200 *poof* gone. They were just out looking to have themselves a good time this weekend and some gutter fuck too broke down as a human destroys that and puts a fear into them that will not go away for years I guarantee it. What the fuck is wrong with humans. Disgusting wretches anyways.


----------



## AgentEran

Lou801 said:


> $1,200 deal with a stranger though? Why so much cash on hand?
> 
> That sucks, fuck that guy. I'd be having panic attacks for years following that.


 
I lost $1700 to a guy that I had done business with for at least 3 years..  He went to do the exchange, we went half on a boat.. but when he returned.. he said "he got robbed".. but i know it was him.. he kept my $.


----------



## blah blah

Lou801 said:


> $1,200 deal with a stranger though? Why so much cash on hand?
> 
> That sucks, fuck that guy. I'd be having panic attacks for years following that.i



It's exactly the situation AgentEran described. The dealer has been dealt with COUNTLESS times before in the same exact process and meeting as what went down last night, it just happened to be this moment that the dealer berserked. My girls were in for a jar and another friend (the middle man) was getting a jar too from this dude he'd re-upped from legitimately many times before. Where do y'all think my aliens came from? Anyway....its a fucked up deal no matter how it's sliced and i hope that fuckin hood rat gets what is coming to him and the ones delivering it are grinning all the way through it.


----------



## Dubstepthizzin801

Wow That's alot of cash. People these days are greedy as fuck and will do anythin for a measly dollar. Fuck him, his karma will get back at him hopefully...

But anyways.. Orange HHs are out? About to go get one for testing.. Will post up results.


----------



## HillsofFoot

I hear about someone getting robbed last week for about the same sum... jesus guys.

Any word on Green Pumas?


----------



## Droll

That fucking blows Blah blah... I'd lose it if that happened to me or someone close to me.  Greedy fucking cunts are fucking greedy.  I hope your friends can still manage to find a good time for this weekend and that they aren't too traumatized from the event.

I have a question for ya guys though... before i take off for my trip. When packing my test kit, should I keep it refrigerated(in a cooler) or just packed nice in their own small box?  I've heard you need to handle these things with care.  Being that I just got mine, I don't want screw anything up


----------



## blah blah

Droll said:


> That fucking blows Blah blah... I'd lose it if that happened to me or someone close to me.  Greedy fucking cunts are fucking greedy.  I hope your friends can still manage to find a good time for this weekend and that they aren't too traumatized from the event.
> 
> I have a question for ya guys though... before i take off for my trip. When packing my test kit, should I keep it refrigerated(in a cooler) or just packed nice in their own small box?  I've heard you need to handle these things with care.  Being that I just got mine, I don't want screw anything up



Pack em up for transportation exactly as they were transported to you! Pour a bunch of soft sand/dirt into the storage bottle and there ya go!


----------



## houston801

Good news. Kappas came through and are in hand. Finally good karma


----------



## Dubstepthizzin801

Ok so I got some Molly.. I tested it wit Marquis and the reaction was.. Fizzing alot, but it was piss yellow.. The substance it's self is white with alot of tiny crystals.. I'm thinkin this might be meth or methylone? Any ideas?
Also, a while back the marquis test bottle was dropped from around waist height in it's original white packaging, yu guys think somethin might of happened to it?


----------



## Droll

Road trip to California complete %)  

@Dubstep:  I don't know all too much about testing kits yet, but I doubt you'd get that strong of a reaction if the kit had something wrong with it.  This definitely sounds like something other than MDMA.  


Anyways...time for some sleep.  Hope you all have a great Halloween weekend!


----------



## peanut 801

Anyone else go to get freaky, how was it for you guys? I had a fuckin blast minus the security guard found half my ills (cuz the other half was consumed in line me & my girl double dropped) & my 2 joints, and tells me "youre lucky this is section 4, now get the fuck in there!" As he puts my package of goodies in his fuckin pocket..... what a son of a bitch! Lost 4 green HHs & 2 dank joints. Total buzzkill to start off the Fucking night! :-(


----------



## blah blah

peanut 801 said:


> Anyone else go to get freaky, how was it for you guys? I had a fuckin blast minus the security guard found half my ills (cuz the other half was consumed in line me & my girl double dropped) & my 2 joints, and tells me "youre lucky this is section 4, now get the fuck in there!" As he puts my package of goodies in his fuckin pocket..... what a son of a bitch! Lost 4 green HHs & 2 dank joints. Total buzzkill to start off the Fucking night! :-(



Haha that was so shitty right off the bat man! But like we said, that whole situation came out the best possible way considering how bad it coulda been. Had a blast with ya homes. Well when I was back with the group anyways lol. People wouldn't stop coming up for the gloves. It was one big train of happy ppl so I can't complain. Nero killed it btw! That was one of the best shows from the first DJ to the last I've seen in a minute! Bad ass music all the way through. And Lou where the fyack were you!


----------



## peanut 801

@ Lou 801-  I had a good body high for a little bit but never even came up, into full rolling status. Plus my mood was just kinda Fucked from going from straight S-T-O-K-E-D to roll & have a blast off 4 each & get blazed, to having 2 low dosed ills & no herb. Still a fuckin blast though to say the least Nero fuckin blew that mother fucker up! And the crystal method actually did a lot better than I was  expecting, didnt like like them much before last night. did you go bro, what did you think if you went?

Blah blah- For sure I agree, definitley glad it went down how it did. We had a blast  with you guys too! I understand on why you were pre occupied & busy, your setup was mind bending, & all the inebriated masses flocked to them, lol! Yes, I agree Nero killed it hands down but, great show beginning to end. Like I said to Lou I didn't even like crystal method much til last night, a whole new respect for them now. Good people, good music, good vibes all throughout the night. Sorry, we bounced out early on the house party. Just exhausted as Hell & had to let out the dog LOL. Hopefully we can get in one more before my lady can't for a minute, bro.


----------



## peanut 801

Dubstepthizzin801- did you ever get a hold of any of those orange HHs for testing?


----------



## Utahrd

shit dude, I guess getting robbed beats getting shot, and getting your pills stolen by security beats going to jail.  If it were me, I wouldn't do deals in cars if at all possible, make the fucker get out and meet you on foot, out in the open, bring some backup for that shit.  Maybe it's connected to why that undercover cop shot that guy in the Mcdonalds parking lot up in SLC?  I would be so happy if it was a cop shooting a jacker, that just would make my day.  So much freaky shit goes down when large sums of money are involved, no wonder so many people drop out of that game.


----------



## Dubstepthizzin801

peanut 801 said:


> Dubstepthizzin801- did you ever get a hold of any of those orange HHs for testing?


 
Unfortunately I wasn't able to.. I hate it when ppl say something, then it turns out to be complete bs


----------



## Droll

Well guys... I'm back!  It was a long ass drive back from California, but damn do I have some amazing memories.


This was my first massive ever, and I have to say that I am having some withdrawals of epic fucking proportions.   I ended up with White Skull candies, believe it or not.  Not the light blue ones, or the royal blue ones.  I checked these thoroughly in the light and they were absolutely white.  They also tested great!  I wish I had some pictures, but I was kind of on the move as we were just about to head up to our hotel.  The roll came up so incredibly fast and was unbelievably intense.  Never to the point where I was floored or anything.  I was dancing my ass off the whole fucking night.

But yea... Had the time of my life there.  AN21 and Max Vangeli surprised the shit out of me... they had an amazing set.  Sub-focus, Pendulum, and ATB fucking crushed it as well.  I missed Funtcase unfortunately, and Doctor P cancelled... so I missed out on some good dubstep.  I was able to check out Crizzly and Borgore though. I also hooked up with my first "E-date."  *INCOMING E-TARD TALK*  The magic that can be sparked between two rolling individuals absolutely fucking changed my life.  I couldn't believe the intimacy and affection I felt towards someone I don't even fucking know.  It has definitely been playing tricks with my mind ever since. I know this is normal for most people their first time, I guess I just didn't really understand it.  Anyways, all of us that were at the front for Pendulum's set raged like no other.  All in all, I wish it was a two day event... Even though I was so exhausted and strung out, I could have done it all over again in a heartbeat.  

I could honestly write paragraph after paragraph about the night, but I'm on the verge of falling asleep at the keyboard right now.  Hope you guys had a killer weekend as well!


----------



## blah blah

Hell yes droll...welcome to the magical world of incredible MDMA. There is nothing better than hearing such yesness come from good ppl. I love it! We had a bad ass time at get freaky ourselves. Nero was everything I coulda hoped for and the night was smooth as butter. Glad to hear you had an epic time and are home in one, e-tarded, piece :D


----------



## Dubstepthizzin801

I love reading those kind of story's droll.. Fuckin incredible.. Makes me feel like I was actually there.. And yes, there is some kind of unexplainable connection between to individuals while on MDMA, some call it empathy, but for me there's no words to explain it..


----------



## peanut 801

What the Hell happened to Lou? He is a daily poster,but hasn't been on here in days....?


----------



## blah blah

peanut 801 said:


> What the Hell happened to Lou? He is a daily poster,but hasn't been on here in days....?



Dude nobody has heard from him since Friday night right before freak freak. I hoped he didn't get popped.


----------



## Droll

Yea... Lou better show up soon! Hope he's alright...


By the way, Blah Blah... I almost forgot to tell you.  Benny Benassi dropped Kill Humans (Dirtyloud Remix).  Its safe to say I had a spontaneous abortion when that shit dropped!  So who all is thinking of going to Dreamland 6?  I've heard some good things about and have been dying to see Dada Life.  Ticket prices are going up next week so I'm trying to get all the info I can.  It'll be interesting to see what presses circulate through here between now and then as well.  Hopefully plenty of good shit


----------



## blah blah

Droll said:


> Yea... Lou better show up soon! Hope he's alright...
> 
> 
> By the way, Blah Blah... I almost forgot to tell you.  Benny Benassi dropped Kill Humans (Dirtyloud Remix).  Its safe to say I had a spontaneous abortion when that shit dropped!  So who all is thinking of going to Dreamland 6?  I've heard some good things about and have been dying to see Dada Life.  Ticket prices are going up next week so I'm trying to get all the info I can.  It'll be interesting to see what presses circulate through here between now and then as well.  Hopefully plenty of good shit



I plan on goin to dreamland if I can swing it. And that Kill Humans song was the song of the night for Get Freaky before we left and the after party at my pad. That song still gets repeated everytime it pops up on shuffle. Fyackin love it! And let the damn search begin for pops to be ready for dreamland!


----------



## Droll

I didn't even realize what song it was when it was dropped at first haha...  Sounds like Get Freaky was pretty nuts though.  How often does Utah have events of that scale?  That reminds me... I'll be seeing Mord Fustang and Miles Dyson on the 23rd.   I definitely won't be rolling there, but damn I've been dying to see Mord.  That guy is so damn underappreciated.   Let me know if any of you guys end up going.

By the way, looking at the pill reports page for our region is depressing.  Looks like those purple kappas are it right now.  Hopefully things don't get too desperate before Dreamland


----------



## Droll

Oh and... Blah Blah, It won't let me PM you back.  I can only do it once every 180 minutes... Gotta get my ass to 50 posts already haha.  Time to spam some of the other boards.


----------



## Plagues

Dada Life always brings the party...those dudes seem cool as fuck. Hoping to make it to that show (i hope they bring the blow up bananas/champagne bottles). I'd like to go to the Mord Fustang show too, but i have to work  Agreed on those guys being SUPER underrated. Hopefully next time i'll have some of you guys' numbers so we can meet up.

Also, Feed Me for New Years' should be kick ass...Dude was probably my favorite set at EDC.


----------



## Droll

I'm sure they'll bring the bottles and bananas.  We'll definitely have to all meet up at that show.  

Feed Me keeps growing on me each time I take a listen   I don't think I'll be in town for New Years though... I'll likely be back in Cali, and might have to attend my first TAO... We will see.


----------



## blah blah

Dude Feed Me rocks my fyackin world daily. Nothing like "Blood Red" to get ya going. Song of the day today: Ellie Goulding- "Starry Eyed" (SubVibe Remix) ...filthy as fuck. Enjoy.


----------



## Dubstepthizzin801

Dada life was fuckin sick at EDC!!! The huge banana was hilarious lol

And @blah, blood red was one of the first songs I heard from feed me n I fuckin fell in love!


----------



## blah blah

Has anyone come across anything since this last weekend? It sure has been quiet around here.


----------



## Jagninja

Just the molly.  I havent seen or heard of any  different ills around. Still a couple of those pumas floating around from what ive been told.


----------



## blah blah

Yeah dude we were flooded last week, now *poof*...nothin. did anyone ever try or test those pumas?


----------



## peanut 801

Blah blah- Yeah, its been way too fuckin quiet bro! I've been lookin high & low, no Molly, no ills, no fuckin nothing of the mdma sort! Worries me a bit, Cali has had some decent reports from skull candies and there was some green Volkswagens & red bugatti naked ladies that all were positive for mdxx. Now let's all take a moment to pray they make it somewhere here in Utah  & maybe into my system for good measure LOL!


----------



## blah blah

Already been on the phone with God the past few weeks to plop sumthin sumthin in my lap, but im not to sure he's listening. The skull candies have been fluctuating cali forever now and we still have yet to see any of em reach the rockies so i'm not getting my hopes up. Who knows man...acquiring the pikachu's along with a VIP ticket to sold out skrillex last April within 1 hour of the show starting was a stroke of God's finger no doubt...so hey, it could happen...


----------



## Droll

Even though there are no new clean presses coming through the area, there's been no new bunks in the same amount of time.  These next couple weeks will be interesting...


----------



## blah blah

Droll said:


> Even though there are no new clean presses coming through the area, there's been no new bunks in the same amount of time.  These next couple weeks will be interesting...



Cup half full guy right here! Haha good perspective. One of my girls text me last night saying they got "Pink House Presses" and I asked wtf that was? She said they were blank and were told they were just like a normal non-presser person who pressed them at their own place. I said "omg u had better not eat that till you bring it by for a test." She didn't, ate it, and nothing happened and thier out of their money now. Stupid asses that keep stupidity going....


----------



## blah blah

@peanut801
@droll 

.....fucking bonkers....

.......wwwwoooooooooowwww.....


----------



## Fyasko.

Lou801 said:


> LOVING IT!  Yeah, the MAGIC is an intense love machine, lol. Man, I could read your story there any day and enjoy it. Feel free to write the rest of the paragraphs you said you were too tired to write that night. I PROMISE that me and the rest of the homies here would love to hear about your night. We all love that magic shit with ecstasy, and reading other stories from people makes us almost crave it even more (ime and imo). Share all you want, even if it is ten pages long.  So happy you had a good time man.
> Fuck yeah Droll, good times, that made me smile! I was hoping you would have a bomb experience.



was doin some creepin on the Utah thread and justt wanna sayyy ^thisthisthisthisthisTHIS!!!^^
haha  have you guys came across those Red Bugatti Lady's? i've only seen one report so far 8(


----------



## peanut 801

@ blah blah- oh god yes it was, just exactly what you said brother, B-O-N-K-E-R-S! I had a blast, kickin it with you guys & my good old friend Lucy LOL. Dreamland is gonna be the absolute SHIT!! I just can't even fuckin wait for it roll around my friends! Epic fuckin light throwing tonight Homie, its shit like that, that makes shit like this so much fun to do sir. you are the lightshow Fucking technician man, you own that fuckin shit bro.


----------



## Droll

@Blah @Peanut:  Damn.... that was an adventure haha. The lights, the music... was unreal man.  Can't wait until next time I get thrown into the tunnel and taken to another planet.  Hell yea Peanut, Dreamland is going to be like no other!   Thanks for the epic experience guys... we covered some fucking ground. 

@Lou @Fyasko:  I'll most certainly type up a detailed report :D


----------



## Jagninja

I had three diff people tell me they got molly in and i just got my kit in the mail and so i swooped some samples and two out of the three were methylone (piss yellow) and the other went dark black in seconds.  I dont have any pumas right now but will be getting some latr and will post pics.  This kit is already starting to pay off for me, i let the other guys now that there product is fake and they insisted that its the real deal.  I had them come over and they couldn't believe it.  Both fake samples looked like brown fine sand.  The real stuff was white crystal. I wasnt able to get pics, but am working on that to.  Excited to be able to help out the 801 in knowing what kids are putting in there bodies


----------



## peanut 801

@ Droll- we most definitley did get a lot of ground covered. Glad your first experience turned out to be as awesome of a time as it was. Good vibes, good music, good people, & mind Fucking glove shows, don't get much better unless you add a little mdxx to the mix haha. Always nice to hang out with like minded people & make new friends.


----------



## fuckyeahpanda

Has anybody in Utah heard of purple skullcandies? I can't find any info on these. Hoping copycats aren't already being made


----------



## Jagninja

Do u have purple skull candies or is this just word of mouth? It would be hard to believe they would show up in the 801 first without seeing reports.  Would def test.


----------



## Droll

@Peanut: Likewise man... I felt comfortable the whole time.  The whole night was an absolute mind fuck! I think blah blah put it into the best possible words haha. Until next time...

@fuckyeapanda:  Sounds awfully similar to the "pink skullcandies" we heard rumor about not too long ago.  Its a long shot that they're real let alone test positive.  Test one if ya can though!


----------



## Jagninja

thats exactly what i was thinkin about droll.  these alleged pink skull candies.


----------



## blah blah

Fyasko. said:


> was doin some creepin on the Utah thread and justt wanna sayyy ^thisthisthisthisthisTHIS!!!^^
> haha  have you guys came across those Red Bugatti Lady's? i've only seen one report so far 8(


 
Nothin through the rumor mill about much of anything recently let alone the Bugattis. We'd be lucky if they made it here.


----------



## blah blah

peanut 801 said:


> @ blah blah- oh god yes it was, just exactly what you said brother, B-O-N-K-E-R-S! I had a blast, kickin it with you guys & my good old friend Lucy LOL. Dreamland is gonna be the absolute SHIT!! I just can't even fuckin wait for it roll around my friends! Epic fuckin light throwing tonight Homie, its shit like that, that makes shit like this so much fun to do sir. you are the lightshow Fucking technician man, you own that fuckin shit bro.



Hahaha thanks homes, gloving is quite enjoyable ...still trying to make sense of some things though lol. The blinds, the blankets, my own body not knowing if it was comfortable or not... I dont think that phrase is ever going away "we covered some fucking ground" lmao! God the laughter. Well done gents, epic night...to be continued with more epicness? epiocity? epicatiousness? ...at dreamland...time to order new patterns...


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Lou801 said:


> Mad props!!  thanks for joining in on testing!!
> 
> Sassafras is brown, is a wondeful drug with ecstasy components to it. It could be that's what the brown Molly is. I'm glad you tested for your homies and showed them.


Sassafrass is a TREE
but "Sassafrass" generally from what i know/understand/was offered it once....refers to just MDA crystal/powder or a mix of MDA+MDMA (powder).


----------



## Fyasko.

Lou801 said:


> No, haven't heard anything, but I like the color and press on those. Hope there are a couple more tests and reports on them because so far they look very promising.
> 
> How's Cali doing in your opinion? Utah has been dry with a couple of sprinkles at the end of summer.



yeah i picked up a few and they're really nice.
and ehh Cali's getting better i guess. im thankful that we're at least getting pills with mild doses of MDMA.
But imo the skullcandies arent even that great, everyone talks about how amazing they are but compared to the pokeballs we used to get (the OG's), the skulls dont even come closeee :D
like i said im still happy were seeing presses with MDMA though 

Do you think the Utah scene is gonna get any better?


----------



## blah blah

Fyasko. said:


> yeah i picked up a few and they're really nice.
> and ehh Cali's getting better i guess. im thankful that we're at least getting pills with mild doses of MDMA.
> But imo the skullcandies arent even that great, everyone talks about how amazing they are but compared to the pokeballs we used to get (the OG's), the skulls dont even come closeee :D
> like i said im still happy were seeing presses with MDMA though
> 
> Do you think the Utah scene is gonna get any better?



The utah scene is still the same. Shit, shit, shit, with pockets of good stuff springing up here and there. For the most part its usually 1 out of 4 presses that roll through here at any given time are worth purchasing, but still nothing to write home about. That leaves a lot of room for bullshit. Molly is frequent, but even that is getting worse recently. God what we need is an underground railroad between Cali and SLC. I'm sick of the crap that shows up here.


----------



## Fyasko.

that sucks 
in all honesty though you guys arent missing out on much, didnt you guys get those red 007's awhile ago? 
those looked alright...
_from what it looks like_ the West coast is starting to see some better presses than we had over the summer so hopefully we start seein some MDxx-high pills again.


----------



## blah blah

Fyasko. said:


> that sucks
> in all honesty though you guys arent missing out on much, didnt you guys get those red 007's awhile ago?
> those looked alright...
> _from what it looks like_ the West coast is starting to see some better presses than we had over the summer so hopefully we start seein some MDxx-high pills again.



Yeah we had a few different colors of the 007's, but they were all the same medium rated pills. Better than most coming through here but still a far cry from a face melting roll. We haven't seen anything "high" rated since the pikachu's in April and even those still came up lacking imo. Good roll no doubt, but still left you wanting. Who knows man, maybe all of us who test and report are making a difference in the long run to the day when pressers will get it that we want quality and will make their pockets fat with it, rather than quantity. Hell look at the mints...prime example of quality that people will pay for. Get a fuckin clue pressers! Quit pushing shit on us!


----------



## Fyasko.

^righttt?
i think there were a few major busts this year so maybe theres a few pressers _trying_ to supply some goodies?
it seems like the presses in Cali are slowly getting better.
first the aliens, then the 007's, skullcandys and now the Lady Bugatti's.


----------



## peanut 801

@ Lou 801- why are you so against amp  in a pill bro? Especially that small of a ratio, the green HH's were the same ratio pretty much & the amp wasn't anything too bad at all. But its all about personal preference for sure bro. Id be snagging up some of those 007's for reals. Especially cuz I can't find SHIT at the moment still LOL. Got 3 hits of dose left to split with my girl for a little candy flip but gotta find some dece ills to go with it.


----------



## Jagninja

Me, im more of a downer guy,so i kind of like the lethargy of some pure molly. Dont mind getting up and moving around a bit but i love melting.


----------



## blah blah

Jagninja said:


> Me, im more of a downer guy,so i kind of like the lethargy of some pure molly. Dont mind getting up and moving around a bit but i love melting.



I'm definitely an upper guy...I despise downers of all forms. Out of the 2 kinds of rollers, entertainers and sponges, I'm definitely an entertainer. I was nicknamed "Papa Unce" cuz I'm always taking care of ppl while rolling. Glove Shows, Blow Ups, Water Service, E-Bombs, and Massages haha...you name it and I'll take care of it for ya. Makes my roll better taking care of others. I'm all over the place when i roll so a little meth in my ills is never turned a cheek to.


----------



## Fyasko.

peanut 801 said:


> @ Lou 801- why are you so against amp  in a pill bro? Especially that small of a ratio, the green HH's were the same ratio pretty much & the amp wasn't anything too bad at all. But its all about personal preference for sure bro. Id be snagging up some of those 007's for reals. Especially cuz I can't find SHIT at the moment still LOL. Got 3 hits of dose left to split with my girl for a little candy flip but gotta find some dece ills to go with it.



it's all personal preference i guess, i doubt the meth is enough to feel actually tweaked, just enough to make the roll feel dancey but eh idk. but like peanut said, you should stock up on those 007's cause by the looks of it i wouldn't be suprised if you guys got another drought  

and those Red Lady Bugatti's are around 70-80mg (from what ive heard  )
one of my friends double-dropped those blue skulls 2 weeks ago and had one of the Bugatti's today and from what i saw he was rolling pretty fucking hard haha.


----------



## blah blah

Fyasko. said:


> those Red Lady Bugatti's are around 70-80mg (from what ive heard  )
> one of my friends double-dropped those blue skulls 2 weeks ago and had one of the Bugatti's today and from what i saw he was rolling pretty fucking hard haha.



Shit brutha 70-80mg of the madame puts them on par with mints. I have a hard time believing that one, but oh my how nice would it be if they were! And if so anyone that brought a quantity to the SLC would make a fuckin fortune! *wink wink*...ah I've got something in my eye...oww


----------



## peanut 801

Haha for reals, wee need dank ills here Fucking STAT!


----------



## blah blah

Lou801 said:


> I'm calling my ills/beans madames from now on! So proper and appropriate!
> 
> I have a feeling Utah was drained for Halloween, that there are no chemists in state, thus if we are patient more will make it here before we know it.



I'm gonna hold to the hope that the HH presser is an SLC native lol. Look at the epicenter of the greens and their progression outward...plus all the "sightings" and rumors of whites, oranges, and red HH presses here only when there has been nothing about them anywhere else? Hmmm...curious.....veddy veddy curious....


----------



## Fyasko.

i guess one of my hooks has the Purple, Red, White and Blue Skullcandys so whoever was talking about it a few pages ago i guess they're real... are the HH's still around your area?


----------



## blah blah

Fyasko. said:


> i guess one of my hooks has the Purple, Red, White and Blue Skullcandys so whoever was talking about it a few pages ago i guess they're real... are the HH's still around your area?



The HH's have become the Bigfoot of Utah. Rumored to be sighted but nobody in the circle seems to be able to catch one. Lou has seen the white ones apparently, but with no evidence I'm tacking it up as a fishing story haha! Hope SHE presses something us lil Utahns can boast about quick like and in quantity! C'mon honey...100mg+ of that beautiful euphoric madame in each clean bean PLEASE?! No meth (or very little) and lots of the good stuff! I want my glory days back of never buying more than 2 pills for one LONG ASS night of face melting peaking....


----------



## Fyasko.

blah blah said:


> The HH's have become the Bigfoot of Utah. Rumored to be sighted but nobody in the circle seems to be able to catch one. Lou has seen the white ones apparently, but with no evidence I'm tacking it up as a fishing story haha! Hope SHE presses something us lil Utahns can boast about quick like and in quantity! C'mon honey...100mg+ of that beautiful euphoric madame in each clean bean PLEASE?! No meth (or very little) and lots of the good stuff! I want my glory days back of never buying more than 2 pills for one LONG ASS night of face melting peaking....



eh i have a wierd feeling that you guys are gonna get like a flood of goodies soon for some reason lol8)
i think i saw a comment on PR about a guy in Utah that had a Blue Lady Bugatti...
and if they're anything like the reds than they should be pretty bomb.
my friends were on em last night and from what it looked like, it came in waves bout 45 minutes after the drop, a nice hour-long peak then a nice steady roll for the next few hours. 
after i left em they kept calling me telling how glad they were that i got a hold of these haha8)


----------



## blah blah

Fyasko. said:


> i think i saw a comment on PR about a guy in Utah that had a Blue Lady Bugatti...
> and if they're anything like the reds than they should be pretty bomb.



I just searched PR for that blue bugatti and there were no results for it in the northwest or southwest? Ya sure about that press?


----------



## Fyasko.

i think it was a report from Oahu actually,
just search Bugatti.
i'd send a link but PillReports has been lagging like mad lately


----------



## Droll

How's it going everyone?  Haven't posted here in a while... And there's still absolutely noooooooooooooooooooooooooooothing around   Ah well.  Oh and Lou and Fyasko, I haven't forgotten about the full "rave trip report."  I'm not holding back, and it probably will turn out to be 10 pages haha.  Anyways, here's for hoping some good shit pops up this week!


----------



## Fyasko.

^good ill be expecting it!! :D


----------



## blah blah

Holy dried up utah! Good lord there idn't chit! Dreamland will be here before we know it and fml I don't wanna stress chase again...


----------



## Juice.

Holy mother of gawd what has happened to the Utah thread? Last time I came on bluelight there was only a couple posts in here (mainly me). Nice to see this.

I took green euros without a pokeball stamp this weekend. Lou801isretarded posted test results on them here indicating that they contained methylone. He predicted they would be high dose methylone, and damn he was right. Compared to the old methyl-pokes these hit hard. I double dropped as I was driving, but that was a huge mistake. I felt it within 10 minutes, and the come up was so fast I had to stop at the Coffee Break parking lot because I was clearly far to intoxicated to drive. I was rolling bawls. Intense eye wiggles, jaw jacking, and music was noticeably louder and enhanced. 

I even got that anxious feeling that I was "rolling too hard". I haven't felt that in a long minute. I was incredibly empathetic and began opening up to my friend. But as usual with methylone, the duration of action was far too short. The unrestricted empathy wore off within 30 minutes. The entire high only lasted a few hours. Talk about a motherfucking tease. These gave me a whole new perspective on methylone though. High dose methylone is incredibly similar to MDMA, but the initial dose must be very high. It also seems that dosing repeatedly is pointless. After the initial dose, additional doses of methylone do not increase the serotonergic "roll" but only its effects or norepinephrine and dopamine.

My biggest problem with methylone is its short duration of action. It makes it unpractical to take at a rave or club. The swift comeup, hour and a half high, than subsequent comedown is more suited to a quiet night with a couple of friends than an 8 hour rave. At a rave this is a recipe for moreish fiending. It's probably why the overall vibe and atmosphere of raves has changed so much from last year.


----------



## Fyasko.

are they pokeballs or just batmans?
and whats with the PR user Lou801isretarted? 
im assuming thats not you're account right haha?


----------



## Jagninja

Batmans are garbage.  Tested them just barely, no reaction at all. AVOID!!!


----------



## Folley

sooo what the fuck is benocyclidine...


----------



## Jagninja

cant get my test pic to upload.


----------



## blah blah

Jagninja said:


> cant get my test pic to upload.



Jesus God in Heaven Jag...that is an ass load of pill to test. Not like it matters anyway with the pile of shit they are. Good lookin out homes.


----------



## Jagninja

Yeah just marquis.  Tested three different times, adding more each time.


----------



## peanut 801

God damn still aint shit come up yet people! Glad I have some Lucy saved LOL ;-) she always makes for a great time hahaha.


----------



## blah blah

BEWARE UTAH PEEPS!! These things are being pushed out in quantity right now!

http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2327


----------



## Jagninja

What the f.  Who in there goddamn right mind wastes cocaine by putting it in a pill.  Especially with caffeine.


----------



## blah blah

Jagninja said:


> What the f.  Who in there goddamn right mind wastes cocaine by putting it in a pill.  Espicially with caffeine.


 
Judging from the quality of the press and ingredients it must be a Mexican press imo. Probably from Coloumbia where they have coke in their drinking water like we have flouride here. Don't know where else there'd be that much of an abundance of cola that they'd feel ok pressing it. And the press is super shitty. Dusty and poor quality...just what you'd expect from south of the border lol


----------



## Jagninja

I wish mexico would just start mass producing pure mdma already and just start flooding the US with it.  They got there priorities all fucked up over there.  Anyone got an email address for a cartel leader.


----------



## Jagninja

Email sent, waiting for reply.  In the meantime, we're stuck with blue coke.  By the way, came accross some of those koolaid/smiley cutouts.  Suprise suprise, there bunk.  When my friend handed me these I just started laughing.  these just scream fake.  Will post pics later.


----------



## Jagninja

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27924

First report.  yay.  Justs sux its a fake one.


----------



## blah blah

Jagninja said:


> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27924
> 
> First report.  yay.  Justs sux its a fake one.



I just commented on both of those reports lmao! Seriously fucking hilarious. Way to go jag you just legitimized everyones coming-down upon that fuckin clown. Again it remains no mystery why pressers keep moving that shit. Cuz fayuckin ijjiots keep buyin em. Goddamn fuckin asshole shithead douches and their stupidity.


----------



## Jagninja

blah blah said:


> I just commented on both of those reports lmao! Seriously fucking hilarious. Way to go jag you just legitimized everyones coming-down upon that fuckin clown. Again it remains no mystery why pressers keep moving that shit. Cuz fayuckin ijjiots keep buyin em. Goddamn fuckin asshole shithead douches and their stupidity.



You know whats awkward?
The conversation that follows after you test a pill in front of somebody that has sworn up and down they rolled balls off of it.


----------



## blah blah

Jagninja said:


> You know whats awkward?
> The conversation that follows after you test a pill in front of somebody that has sworn up and down they rolled balls off of it.



Hahahhahaa! I love it! Assuming that's what happened here in your test? Them standing right in front of you? Lol my god to be a fly on the wall there...


----------



## Jagninja

Yes, this is what really happend.  I'm still shakin my head about it.


----------



## Droll

"Hey guys... I heard about these fluorescent yellow skull candy pokeballs.  They are also supposedly a cutout mint.  Sound legit?  If not I'm just going to use them as lights for my gloves..."  

I'm constantly surprised at how many people have the thought process of what I wrote in that statement.  How many ignorant sons of bitches have to get burned before we can stop dealing with connects that have the IQ of a tampon.  Right on for catching that guy red handed Jagninja,  maybe he'll think twice next time... but more than likely not.


----------



## Jagninja

there is a big new batch of fakes that hit the valley.  Looks like the red tele's are back.  Same with blue dolphins and green thinking man.  Tested all but the tele's but they look exactly like the ones from august just a lot cleaner stamp.  All pills had no reaction to marquis.  The guy also had some "molly" that he claimed was the best he has had in a while.  Tested and it came back bubbling yellow.  This is sad, begining to wonder if we will ever see a good influx of pills ever.  People at the house I got this from seemed to think they were rolling there balls into the ground.    Cuddle piles, backrubs, vicks inhalers, everything but actual MDMA.  Its kinda funny but at the same time its people like this that keep the fake shit flooding into our community.  I'm sure those people are waking up today and wanting to get more of that crap because they thought they had the time of there lives.


----------



## Jagninja

Damn lou, thanx for all the reports.  Looks like u stumbled across some good beans though.


----------



## Folley

Hey lou, those dolphins you tested

did they have an eye ball on them? There were some dolphins that popped up in Wa a week ago or so ago


----------



## Folley

Mkay I think their different...


keep up the good work! You must go through bottles of regents lol


----------



## houston801

Lou,
How did the reactions for the kappas compare to the others.


----------



## Plagues

Lou, if I ever meet you in person I swear to god I will kiss you on the mouth. You are fucking awesome.

Also, make a trip to So Cal recently Lou :D ? Or did you score those mdxx pills in Utah as well? All your good pills are located from there, the shitty ones are from SLC. OUCH.


----------



## blah blah

Fyackin Bling!!
Crystal Molly In Utah Gents...


----------



## blah blah

Just tested second offer here...fuck that shit!!

But what does this look like to you guys?


----------



## blah blah

Lou801 said:


> Is that green? Or brown with black? Looks like liquid fecal materials of organic nature.



It really does huh? I went to my cheat sheet of chemical color reactions and laid it side by side with this and could not make a definitive match whatsoever. This one has me boggled as to what it could be.


----------



## Droll

Dreamland toniiiiiiiiight!!! How many of ya 801'ers are gonna be there?


----------



## blah blah

Droll said:


> Dreamland toniiiiiiiiight!!! How many of ya 801'ers are gonna be there?



Pish posh...that shit is for the birds...who wants to go to a place where the love in the air is thick as jelly and the music shakes your brain with fabulous bass lines and good ppl? God y'all can enjoy...oh wait...yeah I wouldn't miss it for a jar of mints...wait maybe I would...naw I'll be there...FUCKIN RIGHTS DOGGY! RAVE DAY!! RAVE DAY!! RAVE DAY!! AAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Dubstepthizzin801

Hopefully you guys had some fun! Haha maybe we can all meet up at legends


----------



## Droll

After going to Mord Fustang I'm kind of unsure about shows at The Complex.  I've yet to see their main stage, which is where Legends will be at, but everything about the Mord Fustang show was rather lame aside from the music.  I'm dying to see Feed Me though!


----------



## blah blah

Droll said:


> After going to Mord Fustang I'm kind of unsure about shows at The Complex.  I've yet to see their main stage, which is where Legends will be at, but everything about the Mord Fustang show was rather lame aside from the music.  I'm dying to see Feed Me though!



We're probably gonna go to porter robinson and get drunk as fuck just to be able to be out and glove. Y'all should join us anyway...even if it is the complex


----------



## blah blah

So we got flooded with ills again, majority being shit, and now we're all back to silence? Blue Tuesday's got the best of everyone after Dada or what?!!


----------



## Droll

I think I'm for sure going to the Porter show(Not gonna roll).  I'll probably buy my ticket next weekend.  As for NYE, I've gotta make sure I'm town first.  But I just can't see myself skipping out on Feed Me.


----------



## blah blah

I just peed down each leg...just a little though...I wouldn't miss that show. Again even if it is at The Complex. Ugh


----------



## Dubstepthizzin801

going to excision for fuckin sure!


----------



## peanut 801

Anyone seen anything going around,  good, shit, anything!?? It's awfully quiet.... nothing since me & the homies mowed the last of that FANTABULOUS Molly we all got the pleasure of consuming. :D Good fuckin times is all that needs to be said about that! What up Utah, where you at!? LOL


----------



## houston801

Stocking up on something good is the only answer


----------



## HillsofFoot

Gonna hear back on something, and I don't even know what, hopefully tomorrow. Hoping it pans out. Sad times my friends. At least I have a tiny new years stock up from the little surge in september.


----------



## peanut 801

@ Utah rd- I am with you there 100% homie! We stocked up on that Molly (bought every last bit that was offered) and some acid as well & every time the weekend hits me, or me & my impulsive ass friends consume something & have a Fuckin blast! It's a terrible curse we hot, ill tell you what..... but in Utah this is whats fun to do. Consume quality drugs & amuse ourselves & each other!


----------



## blah blah

peanut 801 said:


> @ Utah rd- I am with you there 100% homie! We stocked up on that Molly (bought every last bit that was offered) and some acid as well & every time the weekend hits me, or me & my impulsive ass friends consume something & have a Fuckin blast! It's a terrible curse we hot, ill tell you what..... but in Utah this is whats fun to do. Consume quality drugs & amuse ourselves & each other!


Thanks for calling me an impulsive ass...it's true though...I am ashamed.


----------



## HillsofFoot

Yellow thinking man anyone? Any word?


----------



## hydrate801

anyone heard anything on the green dragonflies in SLC, UT....also more dolphins are flooding in, left and right, any word?


----------



## trance in fraance

^are they pokeballs?
there was a report on yellow dolphin pokeballs being legit but i dont know if the reporter's pill was from an old batch.
i swear to fucking God if pokeballs are back im stocking up on as many as possible :D


----------



## all0y

hydrate801 said:


> anyone heard anything on the green dragonflies in SLC, UT....also more dolphins are flooding in, left and right, any word?



No word on the dragonflies but there is a report on some blue dolphins circulating UT (http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27936) that are bunk as fuck, careful what you purchase. :/



trance in fraance said:


> ^are they pokeballs?
> there was a report on yellow dolphin pokeballs being legit but i dont know if the reporter's pill was from an old batch.
> i swear to fucking God if pokeballs are back im stocking up on as many as possible :D



I think those yellow dolphins/green mac apples are probably gonna stay inside of Cali :/ pills from there don't seem to make it very far. I live in WA and we don't even get any of the goods they get, and we're like two states above lol.


----------



## blah blah

Here's the green dragonfly gents...bunk as the day is long

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=28092#comments


----------



## Paperweight

Ugh I really hope we get some good beans before P ROB!!!


----------



## Paperweight

Its good to see a 801 community around here though!! REPRESENT!


----------



## houston801

We are trying to get the shit out here and Lou and.blah are..ther
il. I love it. I love it.


----------



## blah blah

houston801 said:


> We are trying to get the shit out here and Lou and.blah are..ther
> il. I love it. I love it.



Haha huh? I suspect utter dankness shall bestow itself upon us before porter comes :D I shall be there enjoying his sounds with a big ol grin on my face


----------



## HillsofFoot

blah blah said:


> Haha huh? I suspect utter dankness shall bestow itself upon us before porter comes :D I shall be there enjoying his sounds with a big ol grin on my face



Haha, cuttin' it close but let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## houston801

Ha ha before I got intoxicated I meant to say Lou and blah blah our saving our town from a lot of Shitty pills, that is if people actually care about real mdma anymore. But we appreciate what you guys are doing for us.


----------



## blah blah

houston801 said:


> Ha ha before I got intoxicated I meant to say Lou and blah blah our saving our town from a lot of Shitty pills, that is if people actually care about real mdma anymore. But we appreciate what you guys are doing for us.



I'm doing my damndest to get any pills I can to test to choke out the bullshit. PR needs to advertise or something to get more ppl checking on their shit before they buy. It's the only way we can bring back the yesness is for dumb shits to stop buying the crap. We're really the only line of defense to save the wonderful madame from becoming extinct :'(


----------



## hydrate801

No they are not pokeballs, theres a report on them now, no raction, i picked a couple n tested them the next day....no reaction my friend, another shii pill in utah....what a suprise!


----------



## hydrate801

hey guys ill be picking up some "Red jews" and another batch of ladys and thinking about trying this "different", "Actual" batch of dolphins....or so She/He says....ill make sure reports go up on them asap, hopefully we catch a break friends.


----------



## HillsofFoot

The Jews have a couple entries on PR, neither have a positive reaction and in one report the author is insisting they are at least mdxx low when the reactions are obviously non-reactive at best.

If your dolphins are those yellow right-facing dolphin pokes with the nice press then Utah finally has something, a few reports up on those from CA. If these are what they are they got over here pretty quick, probably following on the tails of the 007's and Aliens from September.


----------



## blah blah

hydrate801 said:


> hey guys ill be picking up some "Red jews" and another batch of ladys and thinking about trying this "different", "Actual" batch of dolphins....or so She/He says....ill make sure reports go up on them asap, hopefully we catch a break friends.


The Jews were one big ass report of nastiness. We can only pray that they're different, but in reality it's highly unlikely they are


----------



## Paperweight

Whos going to porter robinson tomorrow? Hit me up!!


----------



## houston801

@blah blah- ha ha yes drunk again last night on my post from pr. Not only is it the only thing I don't need to test, I am officially one semester closer to being done with college. Those skull candies look like an  awesome new years celebration, you better keep us updated.


----------



## missinthizzin

Any thoughts as to whether the skull candies are going to be around and available?


----------



## blah blah

houston801 said:


> @blah blah- ha ha yes drunk again last night on my post from pr. Not only is it the only thing I don't need to test, I am officially one semester closer to being done with college. Those skull candies look like an  awesome new years celebration, you better keep us updated.



Haha such a funny fucker. You make me laugh when i see your entries here or there lol! I will keep everyone updated...i do like making consumption reports. Our roll nights are filled with stories haha


----------



## blah blah

missinthizzin said:


> Any thoughts as to whether the skull candies are going to be around and available?



I have a thought...no...

i feel i may have just become the envy of the Utah roll scene?! Who wants to do me? haha so playin...unless anyone reading this is a female...then there may be some available!! lol see y'all at P Rob tonight!!


----------



## Utahrd

female with HIV and supercrabs wants to do you.  bring a toothbrush, you're gonna need it.  on second thought, just bring some bleach to gargle with.

JK breezy ya know I love ya


----------



## Utahrd

Droll said:


> "Hey guys... I heard about these fluorescent yellow skull candy pokeballs.  They are also supposedly a cutout mint.  Sound legit?  If not I'm just going to use them as lights for my gloves..."
> 
> I'm constantly surprised at how many people have the thought process of what I wrote in that statement.  How many ignorant sons of bitches have to get burned before we can stop dealing with connects that have the IQ of a tampon.  Right on for catching that guy red handed Jagninja,  maybe he'll think twice next time... but more than likely not.



That's offensive to tampons everywhere.  And it truly is hilarious how many people trip when they see a reagent test for the first time in their lives, they've had so much pipes and methylone that they don't even know what MDMA feels like in the slightest.  Marquis reagent; shock value in a vial.


----------



## blah blah

Utahrd said:


> female with HIV and supercrabs wants to do you.  bring a toothbrush, you're gonna need it.  on second thought, just bring some bleach to gargle with.
> 
> JK breezy ya know I love ya



I actually knew a girl named Breezy. Pretty sure she truly did have sabertoothed crotch critters. This joke is not funny in the least.


----------



## Paperweight

so whats good?


----------



## blah blah

Paperweight said:


> so whats good?



Skull candies?


----------



## FAQU-QT

Yellow V's will be here by 12-29-11. Trust me your gonna want them.. just sayin' 
Get em while you can.


----------



## HillsofFoot

FAQU-QT said:


> Yellow V's will be here by 12-29-11. Trust me your gonna want them.. just sayin'
> Get em while you can.



What the hell's a "yellow v"? There's no test reports anywhere about anything like that.  Louis V maybe?


----------



## blah blah

FAQU-QT said:


> Yellow V's will be here by 12-29-11. Trust me your gonna want them.. just sayin'
> Get em while you can.



You sound nefarious and trying to bait ppl in. Something does not sit right in my gut about this guys. Be fuckin careful.


----------



## blah blah

FAQU-QT said:


> Yellow V's will be here by 12-29-11. Trust me your gonna want them.. just sayin'
> Get em while you can.





blah blah said:


> You sound nefarious and trying to bait ppl in. Something does not sit right in my gut about this guys. Be fuckin careful.



That or you're dealer about to try and peddle shit to us. Be forewarned that there are very well connected peeps in this area who will get them and are all packing testers and will head your shit off at the pass in order to save our legit nom noms. HOWEVER, if they are what you're trying to make them sound like i'll be glad to snatch a couple as they pass :D


----------



## FAQU-QT

Yellow Lexus/Vendetta.. They were in Utah about this time last year as well. Buy em.. test em.. eat em.. I don't care what you do. I don't sell. But if you miss em you miss em. Prob gonna be the only decent pill we've had in a bit.


----------



## HillsofFoot

FAQU-QT said:


> Yellow Lexus/Vendetta.. They were in Utah about this time last year as well. Buy em.. test em.. eat em.. I don't care what you do. I don't sell. But if you miss em you miss em. Prob gonna be the only decent pill we've had in a bit.



I remember those, I finished off what little I had left earlier this year with some sexy Molly crystals from Cali. These were speedy and had a harsh comedown but a VERY high MDXX content, I took them all through winter they were a damn blast. I can only hope those come around again! They definitely were the Lexus "L" press. I remember the chit-chat last year about them on PR. They were very chalky and broke easily, very powdery. 

Hopefully they aren't these: http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27494 . These look much different than the ones that hit UT.

I did not notice it last year, but the Yellow Lexus reports from last year START in UT. Hmm.


----------



## Dubstepthizzin801

Yup the yellow Lexus were fuckin fire last year. I remember eating those at naughty or nice, wonderful fuckin time, I doubt the ones faqu is talkin about the same ones from last year, unless someone has been keepin them from us all this time..


----------



## HillsofFoot

Dubstepthizzin801 said:


> Yup the yellow Lexus were fuckin fire last year. I remember eating those at naughty or nice, wonderful fuckin time, I doubt the ones faqu is talkin about the same ones from last year, unless someone has been keepin them from us all this time..



Yeah, one can hope though. His shipment timing that he mentioned does correlate with what I heard, so there should be at least _something_ on it's way?


----------



## blah blah

Good times await my friends :D can't wait for tomorrow! So stoked. Anybody coming across anything new in the 801?


----------



## Plagues

Tomorrow is gonna be sweeet! Feed me is so good live, everyone is in for quite a treat. Haven't heard of anything new, nor can I find -___- but an incredible night will be had regardless :D

Blah blah: hopefully we'll run into each other tomorrow!


----------



## peanut 801

*Happy NYE everyone!*

Fuck yes I agree, tonight is gonna be dope as fuck! Had about a month break, can't wait to roll on into the new year! Soooooo mother fuckin ready :D


----------



## blah blah

Triple dropped 3 dolphins an hour ago....fuck me here we go....


----------



## blah blah

Floored...double dropped 2 more...god damn...


----------



## Juice.

Orange Batman Pokeballs contain amps. I took molly for Legends, and had the time of my life. At the afterparty I was experiencing pure and honest empathy. We were talking about the changes we're gonna make for the new year, where we've fucked up, accepting our shortcomings. Than when we took the Batman pokes, this empathy quickly shifted into cockiness and blissful over confidence. Totally changed the mood of the night. Amazing start to the New Year though, let's hope MDMA returns in full force this year.


----------



## Droll

Damn..... New years was a fucking blast!  I had a nice date with some Yellow Dolphin pokeballs.  Not the strongest, but still a guaranteed good time.  Legends was pretty cool.  I'm a bigger fan of the Saltair though. The after party was where all the fun was at!  Here's to hoping this new year is filled with PLENTY of delicious treats.


----------



## trance in fraance

Juice. said:


> Orange Batman Pokeballs contain amps. I took molly for Legends, and had the time of my life. At the afterparty I was experiencing pure and honest empathy. We were talking about the changes we're gonna make for the new year, where we've fucked up, accepting our shortcomings. Than when we took the Batman pokes, this empathy quickly shifted into cockiness and blissful over confidence. Totally changed the mood of the night. Amazing start to the New Year though, let's hope MDMA returns in full force this year.



glad you had fun  at least theres legit molly up there for you guys.
i double-dropped the blue batman pokeballs NYE around 5ish and absolutely hated them, but we got high off our asses and i had hookah for the first time toward the end of the night so i went home happy haha


----------



## No_Bunk_Junk

I've been in drug court for the past year and graduating in three weeks. Looking forward to rolling again soon, researching whats out there has got me kind of depressed though looks like there's a lot of shit floating around still. My mouth is already watering for some good pills though, wish me luck everyone!


----------



## peanut 801

*Damn......*

I can't believe everyone hasn't come across shit! Ive been making me a little delightful goody bag cuz shits comin in all directions lol. :D happy hunting y'all I promise you there is decent goods a foot, just gotta work hard to find it! Wish the US MDMA scene was half as dank as europes...... fuck!


----------



## blah blah

Haha yes peanut you are correct sir. Good shit is gonna start coming outta the faucets soon as much as has been surrounding us.


----------



## peanut 801

Whoa easy there man, don't act like we are gloating just merely amazed man. I literally have it offered constantly lately. Just thought there must be a bunch flooding in. But anyways right on homie.


----------



## trance in fraance

thanks for all the new Pillreports Blah Blah, super appreciated 

im suprised i havent came across those Dragonflys yet, ill have to keep my eyes open cause they look...well...nomnomnom :D


----------



## blah blah

No need for gratitude gents. I'm selfish in testing in two ways. 1: To make sure i roll my ass off and 2: To push pressers to quit with the bullshit...to make sure i roll my ass off. If posting up the results keeps people from buying the bunk shit then they may quit making bunk shit...and that makes sure, that i'll roll my ass off. 
Plus testing is fun as fuck to do. Lou you know what i mean homes.


----------



## Droll

rider111 said:


> Daddy needs some info on good sweets tonight, PM me for the inside scoop.



Not what this site is for. No sourcing is allowed.


----------



## HillsofFoot

Fuck rider, you've been here at BL for a while now! That's awesome.

Have been trying to snag some good shit, but people I know aren't hugh enough on the fucking food chain. Still have shitty beans, even though we've had these dolphins for at least 2 weeks! Still selling bunk shit, makes me not want to even buy from them if they are knowingly pushing trash.


----------



## peanut 801

*Mother fuckin white lightning bolts!!!*

Hey everyone be on the look out for the white lightning bolts double stamped & Fucking daaaaaaaank! I had the time of my life this Saturday with 2 of these bad bitches & a yellow dolphin poke, & 2 yellow dragonfly pokies over a long beautiful Fucking evening! 

Mdxx high & suspected to be mda not mdma, but I can't speculate without seeing results myself. But, all I can say is I had the time of my Fucking life! I'll probably post a little roll report of my evening if I find the  time. They are expensive but Fucking worth it! Happy hunting my friends.


----------



## iluvthepills

good to hear a double stamp being good cus the double batman sucked balls


----------



## blah blah

peanut 801 said:


> Hey everyone be on the look out for the white lightning bolts double stamped & Fucking daaaaaaaank! I had the time of my life this Saturday with 2 of these bad bitches & a yellow dolphin poke, & 2 yellow dragonfly pokies over a long beautiful Fucking evening!
> 
> Mdxx high & suspected to be mda not mdma, but I can't speculate without seeing results myself. But, all I can say is I had the time of my Fucking life! I'll probably post a little roll report of my evening if I find the  time. They are expensive but Fucking worth it! Happy hunting my friends.



Fuckin BOOYAH!!

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=28395#comments


----------



## yanker

@peanut clean out ur mailbox I tried pm'ing u and ur box is full. Great fucking story by the way!! I'm coning to Utah to party w u guys!


----------



## peanut 801

Yanker- Fuck, I'm  sorry bro lol! And thank you I kinda condensed it a bit but, wonderful splentabulous evening I must scream at thr top of my lungs!! Just can't express it enough. You MUST come chill and/or me & blah blah need to hit you guys up! I just can't get enough of this shit or the people I meet in doing so. Sooooooo much love its  crazy!

Peace brotha!


----------



## HillsofFoot

Don't pay attention for a few days and a fucking dank MDA press rears it's beautiful face???? You sons of bitches, you. 

Looking forward to a consume report from you Blah Blah, and nice report to you Peanut! Thanks guys.


----------



## blah blah

HillsofFoot said:


> Don't pay attention for a few days and a fucking dank MDA press rears it's beautiful face???? You sons of bitches, you.
> 
> Looking forward to a consume report from you Blah Blah, and nice report to you Peanut! Thanks guys.



Lol you can't be caught sleeping in this game Hills. Always have your spoons stirring the pot and you'll always turn up some yummy dumplings.


----------



## HillsofFoot

blah blah said:


> Lol you can't be caught sleeping in this game Hills. Always have your spoons stirring the pot and you'll always turn up some yummy dumplings.



or maybe spoons stirring the marquis and mecke, eh? ;D

Your reports make me itch to have a party animal friend like you, blah blah. All my friends are way too into one in a blue moon heavy dose psychs, I think it has something to do with the rugged "I chill at Twilite Lounge" look they all share.

Fuck why is everyone a hipster nowadays?


----------



## blah blah

Haha Hills I'm just one cog in the fun wheel that is my people. We do get pretty fuckin crazy lol. A private roll party with all "the works" is in place in a few weeks. That's where we go nuts lol. I'll gladly take one of our private gatherings over a rave any day of the week. We definitely know how to do a roll party right :D especially with some of the best shit you can find


----------



## Droll

blah blah said:


> I'll gladly take one of our private gatherings over a rave any day of the week.



Correction: You'd gladly take one of our gatherings over a UTAH rave.  California is going to be a whoooooole other story my friend :D


----------



## blah blah

Droll said:


> Correction: You'd gladly take one of our gatherings over a UTAH rave.  California is going to be a whoooooole other story my friend :D



Correction: I roll a lot harder at our joints than at raves...anywhere...same press, same dosing, doesn't matter. I'll always roll harder when it's just all of us rockin it out at our homes mang.


----------



## Plagues

blah blah said:


> Correction: I roll a lot harder at our joints than at raves...anywhere...same press, same dosing, doesn't matter. I'll always roll harder when it's just all of us rockin it out at our homes mang.



I'm the same. For me I can enjoy the roll much more, sometimes a rave can distract from what i'm feeling. Plus at home I can do whatever, whenever.


----------



## HillsofFoot

You are literally preaching straight to the choir. I'm a very strong advocate of non-event mdma use. There's nothing that could possibly replace the conversations and deep introspective thought and intense bonding with both lovely ladies and the best of friends. Sometimes I'll just take a bit and go chill with some good friends... sometimes they don't even realize unless I tell them, but behind my eyes my brain is going a million miles a minute. 

I find I almost treat it like a powerful therapeutic psychedelic.


----------



## Droll

How hard I've rolled hasn't always correlated to how much I've enjoyed a particular experience. It is all the things that surround me that make it an unforgettable time or not.  At times a roll party sounds like the best fucking thing in the world to me.  At other times, diving into the middle of a crowd and dancing for hours on end sounds amazing.  Hills, as you said about the conversations, deep introspective, and intense bonding.  I'd like to add that what it feels like to be surrounded by 50,000+ people, listening to practically any DJ of your choice, at the foot of the largest and most professional stage/light shows in the nation is something that cannot be replaced either..  Not to mention, the vibe at Insomiac's massives kicks the fucking shit out of anything Utah could possibly even have a wet dream of. 

 It's all opinion in the end obviously.  But you might be surprised   Can't count out raves until you've actually been to one like I've described.  It's kinda like those fuckers that discredit rolling, when they've never had actually had the yummy and legit MDMA we all know and love.  I'd say there's a reason why 99.9% of the people that went to EDC said it was undeniably the best time of their lives.


----------



## peanut 801

Hmmm I'm kind of wondering what i should devour for this weekends event.....? Any suggestions? 

Green Bowling Ball mints or white lightning baby!? I'm leaning towards mints because its been my goal to achieve at least 1 time in my crazy life & the time is now here. and it gives me a chance to post a user report from someone outside of chi areas opinion. Any help would be FANTABULOUS my friends!


----------



## yanker

Choices choices choices its wonderful to have em. That's a tough call bowling balls or bolts. Id go w the mints for the simple fact I think ur boy blah is taking the bolts therefore we get to hear both opinions on both those pills Tom. Can't wait to hear ur reports on them tomorrow.


----------



## blah blah

yanker said:


> Choices choices choices its wonderful to have em. That's a tough call bowling balls or bolts. Id go w the mints for the simple fact I think ur boy blah is taking the bolts therefore we get to hear both opinions on both those pills Tom. Can't wait to hear ur reports on them tomorrow.


Hopefully our tolerances won't throw shit off too much. Peanut and I have matched eachother pretty much roll for roll for the past 6 months so I know we're in the same boat. Gonna be good times regardless :D


----------



## peanut 801

Yeah I'm feeling the BBs too lol. But at the same time the lightning I am almost positive are stronger. But I guess this would be the insurance roll lol..


----------



## Plagues

Mints and MDA pills in utah. IS THIS REAL LIFE?


----------



## blah blah

Plagues said:


> Mints and MDA pills in utah. IS THIS REAL LIFE?


Naw brutha they're fake. I drew them up on construction paper and cut em out for the pic then used MDMA and MDA Molly results for the spoons. So really these would be considered "cut outs" haha! C'mon now you should know by now we DO NOT fuck around with our E.


----------



## HillsofFoot

I'd go with mints personally, but some good MDA is always a fun time. I tend to prefer MDA when there are others around sharing the experience.


----------



## Plagues

blah blah said:


> Naw brutha they're fake. I drew them up on construction paper and cut em out for the pic then used MDMA and MDA Molly results for the spoons. So really these would be considered "cut outs" haha! C'mon now you should know by now we DO NOT fuck around with our E.



dude, i do not doubt you. it just seems like a dream. i have NEVER seen mints this far from chitown. so awesome.


----------



## blah blah

Plagues said:


> dude, i do not doubt you. it just seems like a dream. i have NEVER seen mints this far from chitown. so awesome.


Nobody has man. At least not reported on PR anyway. Yanker that cock face is the first one to get em outta the central US. These things are now only reported in 5 states total. Us bein the farthest away yet. :D


----------



## Jagninja

damn, i step away for a bit and it seems like some good shit has been circulating.  I miss me some good ole mda.  I gotta say though, Molly been treatin me good lately.


----------



## blah blah

Jagninja said:


> damn, i step away for a bit and it seems like some good shit has been circulating.  I miss me some good ole mdma.  I gotta say though, Molly been treatin me good lately.


Man Jag long time no see homes. Where the hell you disappear off to? We need your testing eyes and ears in this shit pot


----------



## Jagninja

lol, ive been around, just got my internet back so i can post again.  they don't let you post dutch pills on pr and everything else i get is crap so my eyes are on the lookout still for some good local beans.  Seems like you got the goods though brotha, goddamn is all i gotta say.  buildin a bean bag of my own though and guardin that shit like gold.


----------



## HillsofFoot

+1 blah blah, we got that burst of variety all of a sudden, albeit not all of it is even medium dose, but at least it's something. What a nice soaking after that shitty dry spell. 

Good to see you around again Jag, look forward to your reports!


----------



## peanut 801

Personally....... I think mints are HYPE. I rolled hard maybe 2 hours @ the rave, then poof! Gone! And that was off 2 Bowling balls. I re dosed with a lightning when leaving the rave & got Fucking wrecked. Hands down LIGHTNING MOTHA FUCKAS!


----------



## blah blah

peanut 801 said:


> Personally....... I think mints are HYPE. I rolled hard maybe 2 hours @ the rave, then poof! Gone! And that was off 2 Bowling balls. I re dosed with a lightning when leaving the rave & got Fucking wrecked. Hands down LIGHTNING MOTHA FUCKAS!


No fuckin doubt brutha! Wrecked! I haven't had my head fall back on my shoulders that many times in years man! Holy fuckin bawls out rolling! Although I do have to say my euphoria and empathy levels were lacking big time. Probably cuz it was sucked outta me from the Dementor I took with us  sorry guys, that was my bad through and through.


----------



## HillsofFoot

blah blah, You should have Expecto Patronum'd that bitch.


----------



## missinthizzin

Whazzup 801? Been really hating this drought. Recently found some red masi's that ended up working out pretty nicely. It's nice to see a variety of legit product becoming available in the area. blah blah, although I'm sure I don't just speak for myself when I way this, I am beyond jealous of you and all those gorgeous little treasures you've been running into lately. I'll be crossing my fingers and trying to manifest aimed o' those lightning bolts Fa sho!


----------



## blah blah

HillsofFoot said:


> blah blah, You should have Expecto Patronum'd that bitch.


It all ended up fine in the end. She went to bed and we went into space lol. Fuckin acid and k at the after party? Yeah we all lost our minds Saturday night.


----------



## HillsofFoot

Motherfuckers. I bet that was a fucking batshit crazy space shuttle cruise through interstellar space/time. 

Blah blah you are a gentleman, and a scholar.

MDA, LSD, and K... That's fucking tripping on the Astral Plane that is.


----------



## blah blah

HillsofFoot said:


> Motherfuckers. I bet that was a fucking batshit crazy space shuttle cruise through interstellar space/time.
> 
> Blah blah you are a gentleman, and a scholar.
> 
> MDA, LSD, and K... That's fucking tripping on the Astral Plane that is.


You forgot the point and a half cap of MDMA Molly I dropped with the acid when we got home lol. Just clarifying there homie. Haha the after party ended being a looney house with all of us not knowing up from down, detached bodies, fetal position showers, and ping pong donkey knuckles. Only my fellow friars will get that one


----------



## blah blah

missinthizzin said:


> Whazzup 801? Been really hating this drought. Recently found some red masi's that ended up working out pretty nicely. It's nice to see a variety of legit product becoming available in the area. blah blah, although I'm sure I don't just speak for myself when I way this, I am beyond jealous of you and all those gorgeous little treasures you've been running into lately. I'll be crossing my fingers and trying to manifest aimed o' those lightning bolts Fa sho!


We came across red masi's Saturday night, one look on PR showed their bunkness homes. Instant pass while we rolled and rolled hard on only the good shit mang. :D


----------



## yanker

Lmao cockface


----------



## blah blah

Hey everyone, 
In my white lightning report I finally said something about the bullshit going on with the "fun police" and their crackdown on personality in reports and comments. It's turning into a dictatorship on there and they'll probably ban and silence me for no good reason. So I'm telling y'all this so someone will hopefully carry the torch of personality and keep shit fun. Here's my comment cuz I'm sure it'll get deleted:

 Am I breaking any rules by having ***GAWWWWWWWD*** in the title there RnP? If so which rule is it please if you don't mind? What is with the crackdown on personality lately? That's what has made this so fun to do because there is a certain level of entertainment value that should go into our reports. After all rolling IS entertaining.
If you want robots, fuck it man I'll check out of this site and ppl can find their own way through the maze of shit out there. I have not broken any rules or flamed other members to the point of even needing a warning so please explain my wrongdoing? 
To everyone else, I've had ***GAWWWWWWD*** in the title and the mods have deleted it repeatedly and I will put it back up. If anyone else has a problem with it being there please speak up. Cuz all I've seen from it from ppl is laughter. 

Sorry guys but if i get banned I won't be back. Much love.


----------



## HillsofFoot

Damn it, sorry to hear that Blah Blah. Shit's serious. 

Anybody have any words on Yellow Maserati? Reds are bunkety bunk so I'm thinking their sisters are as well.


----------



## blah blah

HillsofFoot said:


> Damn it, sorry to hear that Blah Blah. Shit's serious.
> 
> Anybody have any words on Yellow Maserati? Reds are bunkety bunk so I'm thinking their sisters are as well.


Are they the masi's or the trident? The college logo? Can't remember what college but they're different than the masi's. Don't buy if they are the trident bro. Pipes. You need to get a kit so you can contribute to pr


----------



## HillsofFoot

Yep saw that shit. Hopefully not those shitty beans.

EDIT: A Kit:  I know, i have been holding off on buying one and am planning on making the purchase tomorrow. Save me a lot of headaches.


----------



## Jagninja

Blah blah, they better not ban you over some dumb shit like that.  There would be an empty space in the community without you here.


----------



## blah blah

For sure guys RnP was way chill and at least letting us speak an opinion because I know Marley has been a pretty big topic getting to everybody I talk to from PR. I got this email from Marley just a minute ago on PR:

Pill Reports is not here for your entertainment or amusement, nor are we here for nonsensical banter or arguments between users.

We are a harm reduction resource for users of Ecstasy. Period.

You're a valued member of Pill Reports, and I'm very appreciative of the quality of your reports. However, as you're aware I'm asking all users to refrain from leaving off topic comments, or comments that do not add HR value.

If you'd like to chat socially with other users, please take it over to bluelight. 

-Marley

I say bullshit. Yeah we can get off-topic at times in commentary, but it is almost always revolving around the facts of that particular pill. That site needs some entertainment value to go with the facts. That shit was boring as fuck for the longest time. Seriously there aren't any other reports that get as many 5-star votes as mine do. Nowhere close. That right there makes it obvious that is what people want more of on there and that's the type of shit that will bring more ppl to the site if there is something interesting on there to read along with checking on their pills. I get texts from non-regulars in our group saying they watch for those spoons and the reports that go with em. Fuck it my next report will be just what ol marley wants


----------



## unfuckwitable

this is really not a thread i'd regularly catch myself in, but since the recent surge of out-of-area pills, thought it might make for an interesting read.

that being said, i must side with blah blah and presumably others in agreement about the recent direction PR is being taken in. it seems as though mods are cracking the whip just a little too hard, and originally with good reason, given alot of members arguing/verbally abusing eachother. the incessant poke vs. mint pissing contests did not help either. however, when comments do get a bit off topic, they usually are (as you've mentioned) comments centered around the pill(s) in discussion. a part of what drew me to become a member was just that - the ability to discuss the pill being reported, in hopes of acquiring as much knowledge about said pill as possible. i'm quite certain i am not the only person who feels this way.

on the other hand, i understand the moderators wishes to keep the site informative, while not becoming a social forum for members. ultimately, something that may be too off-topic for one moderator, may not be for another. it is up to them to decide how they want their website to look. and there isn't a whole lot we can do about it. if there comes a time in the near future where members are being banned for what may be slightly "off-topic" comments, especially well-respected and highly-contributing members (such as blah blah), i certainly no longer wish to be a contributing member of PR.

just my two coins. carry on my west coast brothers!! may the goodies continue coming in your direction!! ;P


----------



## blah blah

What a fantastic night me and the high counsel are having right now! God I love my people. Such a genuine group of the coolest and most accepting people. I hope everyone else out there has good and dedicated crew. Nothing better.


----------



## Plagues

I see where both sides are coming from, just hope things stay cool from here on out. Blah blah and his crew, and Lou and everyone else are assets to our community and are important to the scene. So pleased to at the very least have a steady stream of information in utah. Let's Keep it up gents.

Ps-blah, it sounds like you guys are having a killer time tonight, me and my friends need to come down and kick it with you guys again soon!


----------



## humblegro

blah blah said:


> What a fantastic night me and the high counsel are having right now! God I love my people. Such a genuine group of the coolest and most accepting people. I hope everyone else out there has good and dedicated crew. Nothing better.


 Doin this for decades, homie. That is why we are here, cuz this is a continuation of that. I am far from Utah, but I can say I keep up with PR. (humbleroll) I am not offended in the least blah blah.


----------



## blah blah

New post up on PR on the yellow tridents. Stay the fuck away from em guys.


----------



## Folley

blah blah said:


> To everyone else, I've had ***GAWWWWWWD*** in the title and the mods have deleted it repeatedly and I will put it back up. If anyone else has a problem with it being there please speak up. Cuz all I've seen from it from ppl is laughter.


 

I had a problem with that.

Its just completely unnecessary man. PR is TRYING to keep a professional vibe going, yeah it may not be very fun to read, but thats how its supposed to be. PR is for the facts, rolling is for fun. 


if I was a mod, I probably would have just deleted that report, and merged the 2 reports you had together. You talked about it once, if people want to know more, they will find out themselves.



PR may be a place where us ecstasy abusers can come together and talk about pills, but it needs to keep a certain vibe of professionalism and harm reduction, so it can keep its credibility.




That being said, FUCK MARLEY. That guy is a fucking dick. I had a comment that was telling you guys to take it on over to BL and join in at ecstasy discussion (we need more people!!), and he deleted it at replaced it with a comment that said the EXACT same thing as me, but I didnt say it like an ass hole.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

wat.
professionalism?
diggity dog, its illegal drugs...who cares about acting professional and shit, who cares.
not like people say PR IS BULLSHIT THAT SITE IS A LIE OR ANYTHING...


----------



## Folley

Its a harm reduction site, not 420 chan.


No one goes to ecstasydata looking to have fun, and Erowid isnt a place to gather and chat with your friends. PR is in the same boat, whether you like it or not. I dont even know why your here though, you dont post anything there. You dont even post anything useful here.




and actually I know a lot of people that say PR is a hoax. A lot of the dumb raver kids in Seattle think its just a way for dealers to advertise their pills, guess what? It is. Which is why we have to keep it professional, so we can weed them out and keep the people who NEED the site safe.


----------



## Folley

I dont take ecstasy anymore, I have no reason to buy a reagent. So no, Im not going to put out the money, have it shipped to my parents house, hide it in my fridge and use it a couple times a year.

Look closer, I wouldnt have just deleted that report, I would have merged the two. Im not saying anything bad to blah, obviously he is a great poster and I greatly appreciate the work that he does on PR. Im here saying that PR is a place for the people who take ecstasy to find out whats in their pills, not a place to chat.


As for that cherry report, I took 4 of those, a hit of acid and 2 pipes (later found out they were pipes), I changed EVERYTHING on that report as soon as they were tested. I felt bad enough that I could have caused some people to take those things, even though everyone I know who did loved them.



Im a bit confused on what brought this up Lou, blah blah asked a question, and I answered it. Obviously theres no real problem with putting *GAAWWWWDDD* in the title, but I was simply trying to explain why these kinds of things are discouraged.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Lou801 said:


> Why don't you visit dancesafe.org and buy a test kit? Any potential moderator should have at least used a reagent before yes?
> 
> http://www.pillreports.com/index.ph...ubmit2.x=0&submit2.y=0&submit2=Search+Reports
> 
> You've posted four reports, none with test results. And still the most irresponsible and most ignorant report was one of those four!
> 
> People don't take PR seriously in areas where there is reckless and irresponsible reports! There are MANY Utah posters who have done what any true MDMA supporter, or future Mod, would do... BUY A TEST KIT AND USED IT TO POST ACCURATE AND RESPONSIBLE REPORTS.
> 
> No one in our "hood" questions blah blah, trust me. The fucker posts the most accurate and reagent-backed results that anyone could hope for. People here base their decisions off his word DAILY and in just a few months it's had a STATE WIDE impact. His word is accurate, always, and that's earned him respect.
> 
> Don't come over here and even voice your opinion on whether you thought what he did was appropriate or not. Saying shit like "I would have deleted your post" is bullshit! Over him (IMHO) truly stating the bolt in the title. Especially when you didn't delete your pink cherry report that not even a dealer could have fucked up more on.  that report really disappointed me and the fact you HAVE NOT gotten a test kit and put it to some use to make up for your potentially harmful, misleading reports just fucking boggles my mind.
> 
> Sorry to flame here, but I'm out of green, I'm tired, and quite honestly it bugs the tits off me to see you at all go out of your way to voice your critical (yet unrespected) opinion of a contributor you'll never match.
> 
> sorry. I can't help but feel bad saying all that. But come on man, back off a bit and get down from your horse.  be chill, respectful, and start REALLY contributing with ACTUAL TESTS.
> 
> Sad Lou


i agree with this post. this post is win.
diggity dog he does the same shit in ED, because his "raver friends" all told him all this shit about shows, when me, and several other mofos said the BS wasn't true (including a diggity who first started ravin in 1995 and still is goin...), he still argued and shit.
Dont try to argue, you wont win, the idiocy is too strong.
if you dont take ecstasy or MDMA ever then stay off PR, amirite?


----------



## Folley

Right, because shows that play brostep and are full of 2,000 people piping out are the exact same thing as raves


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Folley said:


> Right, because shows that play brostep and are full of 2,000 people piping out are the exact same thing as raves


Uhhhh.....
am i right in saying you like excision?
You DO know what brostep is, right?
So its ok when YOU pipe out, but not OK when other people do?
also, considering i had to explain what jungle was because you thought me saying " and we dance to jungle music" (lyrics from a JUNGLE song-Arsonist) was "racist as hell"....how would you know what is and isn't a rave when you dont know much about "rave music"....


----------



## Folley

lol Excision is mediocre, I havent listened to him more than once a week since like a year ago, when I first got into electronic music. He is the only dubstep artist that I enjoy somewhat, and even his shit all sounds like the same womps and  rattles over and over again

I enjoy hardstyle, jump/tekstyle, house (occasionally), certain types of hardcore, hard trance, and other forms of hard dance music

Would still like to hear from you Lou, send me a message. Sorry for derailing the thread, but I blame llama


----------



## vickslobotomy

how many mg of e is in low-medium dose tabs?


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

if i had to guess?
40-60mg.
high dose tabs are 90mg-ish at best.


----------



## vickslobotomy

yellow dolphin pokeball in cali low-medium?


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

cant help you more than that my friend, east coast diggity here.
and i dont fuck with pressies generally/have only a tiny bit in the past anyway, i stick to MD crystal/molly.


----------



## vickslobotomy

can you smoke molly thru a crack pipe?


----------



## vickslobotomy

thanks for the info east coast diggity


----------



## Folley

vickslobotomy said:


> yellow dolphin pokeball in cali low-medium?



Those are on the low side of low, not medium.

people are saying they need atleast 3 to roll, usually 4, so I would say like 30mgs. That poke press is notorious for having methamphetamine in their pills, so I would expect at least a bit of that. Some say these dolphins are clean though


no dont smoke molly...


----------



## vickslobotomy

i tested them with the marquis fast reaction they turn out to be clean black with purple ring on the side


----------



## vickslobotomy

http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/4903/003tvn.jpg


----------



## blah blah

vickslobotomy said:


> yellow dolphin pokeball in cali low-medium?


I took these personally and they are on the high end of low dose, low end of medium dose. I was destroyed from a triple drop and my tolerance is up there. Peanut? Droll? D-Thizz? Plagues? Y'all concur?

Edata nailed these as MDMA only. No amps just as reported. Folley, go home. Your comments on these are as as far off as your cherries. GAWWWWWWWD DAMN!! Go have a problem with that elsewhere. Respond back or don't. I don't care. I'm done and won't say another word on it after this. I'm gonna keep nailing the facts and reporting as such and rolling sac off real MDMA while you pretend away on PR. 

And get your tongue outta the mod's assholes. I'm sure you can taste their ball sweat you're so far in there. You're worse than a damn highschool cheerleader trying out for the cheer squad. 

Saying GAWWWWWWWD in the title is in no way making off-topic remarks. If anything is unprofessional it's my consumption reports and nobody bitches about those. Fuck they're a party in a bottle and as unprofessional as is gets, but there was no unprofessional or off-topic commentary going on till the issue was even raised on the title. Got the facts wrong again...surprise surprise.


----------



## Folley

Well a triple drop of any thing would do that Im sure, but 2 of a medium pill should be enough really


----------



## Droll

Three dolphins would put a first time roller on their ass for a little while.  I double dropped them my first time and was doing all right, but definitely wish I would have started the night with three.  In fact, my buddy that double dropped with me was left asking for a little bit more too and it was only his second time rolling.  I'd honestly say they're just plain old low dosed.   When it comes to just pure MDMA presses, I can't think of anything I've heard of or tried that has been weaker than the yellow dolphins?


----------



## blah blah

HH's, Euros, and Dragonflies were all weaker to me. I'd say the dolphins were the strongest ones of the whole bunch. But that's just me. To each his own.


----------



## Folley

Oh really blah? Well you were wrong there ^^

If you dont want a question answered, _dont fucking ask it_
I didnt have a problem with it until you made such a big deal about it and cried all over the report, so I came here to explain my view. Still need a tissue?

a report like that is the exact kind that would get 100+ comments, with or without that in the title. Putting that just makes even more people want to come and post something unnecessary.


----------



## Droll

I'm with ya that all of those are weaker blah.  Perhaps the euros are about the same. But all the presses you listed are adulterated. Any time amps are involved, it can easily disguise the strength of the roll.  That's why I categorize the dolphins on their own.  When I think of pure MDMA presses I can compare them too, the only ones I've taken are white skull candies, orange 007's, and white rolexes.  Each of which are stronger, and of that bunch only skull candies are considered MDxx medium I believe.   

And Folley... Seriously man, stop the petty finger pointing and move on already?  Everyone's point of view has been clearly stated by now.  Most of us that post in this thread are on the same page as Blah blah.   There's really no point in beating this subject to death over and over again.


----------



## blah blah

Droll said:


> I'm with ya that all of those are weaker blah.  Perhaps the euros are about the same. But all the presses you listed are adulterated. Any time amps are involved, it can easily disguise the strength of the roll.  That's why I categorize the dolphins on their own.  When I think of pure MDMA presses I can compare them too, the only ones I've taken are white skull candies, orange 007's, and white rolexes.  Each of which are stronger, and of that bunch only skull candies are considered MDxx medium I believe.



Ok i get where you're coming from now homes. MDMA only presses. I smell what your cookin.


----------



## vickslobotomy

blah-blah 'I took these personally and they are on the high end of low dose, low end of medium dose.'

50mg?


----------



## blah blah

ish...


----------



## vickslobotomy

thanks for the info


----------



## Jagninja

Weed


----------



## Droll

Ketamine


----------



## blah blah

Mints? he he

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=28582#comments

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=28583#comments


----------



## houston801

Fuck I'm jealous


----------



## peanut 801

blah blah said:


> HH's, Euros, and Dragonflies were all weaker to me. I'd say the dolphins were the strongest ones of the whole bunch. But that's just me. To each his own.


 
Yes I'm definitely in full agreeance, I took 1 dolphin & a point & a half of molly and rolled fuckin face! Not too shabby by my opinion! Especially with how often I roll, dolphins aren't pussies that's for sure!


----------



## Plagues

Any of you lot going to Wolfgang this weekend? Me and some friends are thinking of coming down for it. Wolfgang is always a good show.


----------



## Droll

Plagues said:


> Any of you lot going to Wolfgang this weekend? Me and some friends are thinking of coming down for it. Wolfgang is always a good show.



I wish I was...  A bit poor after buying my Beyond Wonderland ticket.  Saving up for EDC as well.  I'm gonna have to catch Wolfgang at EDC, assuming he plays.  Let me know how it is!


----------



## Plagues

Droll said:


> I wish I was...  A bit poor after buying my Beyond Wonderland ticket.  Saving up for EDC as well.  I'm gonna have to catch Wolfgang at EDC, assuming he plays.  Let me know how it is!



Stoked your going to EDC man! Last year was insane, one of the best times i've ever had. already got my ticket :D


----------



## houston801

Purple Macs have reached Utah....


----------



## blah blah

houston801 said:


> Purple Macs have reached Utah....


They did over a week ago brutha


----------



## Droll

Plagues said:


> Stoked your going to EDC man! Last year was insane, one of the best times i've ever had. already got my ticket :D



Hell yea man, EDC is going to be insane... Did you end up going to Wolfgang last night?  I'm pretty bummed that I didn't make it to that show.


----------



## blah blah

Droll said:


> Hell yea man, EDC is going to be insane... Did you end up going to Wolfgang last night?  I'm pretty bummed that I didn't make it to that show.


How nice to know the replacement night we had is chopped liver. Haha bout time for you guys to make a legit report on those blue apples yeah?


----------



## Plagues

Droll said:


> Hell yea man, EDC is going to be insane... Did you end up going to Wolfgang last night?  I'm pretty bummed that I didn't make it to that show.



I ended up having to work on Saturday


----------



## Droll

blah blah said:


> How nice to know the replacement night we had is chopped liver. Haha bout time for you guys to make a legit report on those blue apples yeah?



Our replacement night was fucking killer!  Especially once Snoop Dogg showed up...  And the user report is now up :D 



Plagues said:


> I ended up having to work on Saturday



Ahhh... that's lame.  Doesn't look like that many peeps ended up going in the pics I saw.


----------



## blah blah

How'd everybody's night at Excision go? Got a few texts of loved up yesness throughout the night that's for sure haha. Heard that sound system they put together for the night was out of control. Hope everyone rolled face, raged hard, and got laid by the time the faces met the pillows.


----------



## hydrate801

Excision was one of the most insane nights ive ever had, that sound was the most mind blowing thing ive heard haha made rolling one hell of an experiance


----------



## missinthizzin

What's up 801? I just picked up some fine white powder molly and was wondering if anyone has seen anything similar in the area lately, and what they thought of the quality?


----------



## blah blah

Did you test it? There is a lot of shit powder kicking around right now. Testing is a no-brainer requirement for powders anymore. There was a grip of stank Molly that moved through here a bit ago, but Molly is just too unidentifiable to know what you've come across. Test it up.


----------



## HillsofFoot

Testing it only gets you so far with molly, the best that comes from it is that you know there's enough molly in there to trip the test. Always good to test the shit, of course, but after you test and it's positive you should pick up a small amount to consume.

There's good stuff around, and maybe still some not so good.


----------



## hydrate801

there is for sure some decent powders around, they are very out numbered by the amount of not so good, or methylone though, like blah said, all you can do is test.


----------



## blah blah

...or just find some good presses to roll on? I prefer presses over molly anyway...

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=28799#comments


----------



## missinthizzin

Damn blah, I don't even know what to say... You are one well connected (or extremely lucky) mo fo! Jealousy doesn't even begin to describe... At any rate, are these pumas around the area, or just another one of your exclusive procurements?


----------



## blah blah

They're here. Luck has nothing to do with it mang. Determination and going down on the right woman will produce very favorable results. Sigh...I am ashamed....


----------



## qweasdzxc

HAHAHAHAHA.....I randomly got this thread after a pleasant conversation with a new friend, and blah blah...you have just made my day


----------



## houston801

Blah blah... So I had the purple kappa two weekends ago after a 6 month break and was a little disappointed. I dropped two and would say they are a low dose. Very clean and still fun, but not rolling full out balls. Had to post here because forgotten PR password


----------



## blah blah

Houston I'm assuming you took only one at a time right? It's a prerequisite to double drop American presses anymore. Unless they're White Bolts or Tan Dragonflies simply because of the MDA aspect. I even double drop mints and still want a re-dose within 90 minutes. I know that tolerance has little play because last weekend i ate one, ONE only, of a pill that will not be named here and it dropped me to the ground...literally. We have the damn pic to prove it. I have been rolling a long ass time and have NEVER been sick or even puked, but this one bean was so intense on the come-up i fuckin puked like a little bitch. I pushed myself out of the bathroom on my belly to the living room because i was so fucked from one bean. I haven't rolled like that ever. To the point i could not fucking budge off 1 MDMA only press. Fucking incredible...
A double drop is without a question the route to go on American MDMA presses.


----------



## sid25

^ nice!!!!


----------



## houston801

It was one dose and a second within 30 minutes so I don't think the variation is too far off from double dropping. I am also used to the pills from 8 years ago as you remember in our region. As for puking off of an mdma pill is something I can only dream about...


----------



## blah blah

Dude Bassnectar is fucking crushing it right now and I'm rolling dick! I look around at all faces that are the exact opposite of ours and I know my peeps and I are rolling harder than anybody in here. Sad because we ALL should be going this hard. It's a good night


----------



## yanker

Lmao puked. I hope u didn't get ur skirt dirty blah


----------



## Jagninja

damn blah sounds like I missed out for sure.


----------



## blah blah

break....a breakkkkkk.....a long...awaited....breakkkk...

my god man the party caps i created for us for bassnectar sent us into retardation and i am now officially forced into a break thank god. One more go in Cali on the 17th and then peace the fuck out personal stash. That shit may as well be sent to the bottom of the ocean cuz it's being taken from my ass to an undisclosed location i wont even know about. Anybody up for a scavenger hunt in a couple weeks?? ha


----------



## houston801

I would love to get my hands on that stash. Although, they would be gone by the time your break was over.


----------



## blah blah

houston801 said:


> I would love to get my hands on that stash. Although, they would be gone by the time your break was over.


Haha and you my friend would be brain dead or just flat dead if you think you could go through that stash in a couple months time and come out shining and smiling at the end of it lmao!


----------



## blah blah

...actually you would be smiling still...just not too shiny...


----------



## Dubstepthizzin801

Wow. More than 480 replies in the Utah thread, wtf have you guys been talking about haha... sounds like people need an MDMA break (blah) haha.. Blah having all the fun like always!

Any new presses going around the lake area other than the shitty euros?


----------



## Utahrd

blah blah said:


> Houston I'm assuming you took only one at a time right? It's a prerequisite to double drop American presses anymore. Unless they're White Bolts or Tan Dragonflies simply because of the MDA aspect. I even double drop mints and still want a re-dose within 90 minutes. I know that tolerance has little play because last weekend i ate one, ONE only, of a pill that will not be named here and it dropped me to the ground...literally. We have the damn pic to prove it. I have been rolling a long ass time and have NEVER been sick or even puked, but this one bean was so intense on the come-up i fuckin puked like a little bitch. I pushed myself out of the bathroom on my belly to the living room because i was so fucked from one bean. I haven't rolled like that ever. To the point i could not fucking budge off 1 MDMA only press. Fucking incredible...
> A double drop is without a question the route to go on American MDMA presses.



I don't think you'd even have to say where it came from if it only took one to make you puke lol. we know. godammit I need to roll again!


----------



## Utahrd

HillsofFoot said:


> Testing it only gets you so far with molly, the best that comes from it is that you know there's enough molly in there to trip the test. Always good to test the shit, of course, but after you test and it's positive you should pick up a small amount to consume.
> 
> There's good stuff around, and maybe still some not so good.



Add a mg scale to the reagent test, plus a human test subject who knows good thizz, and you should be good ta go!  (cause it's a sad sad day when 600 mgs of molly doesn't have you puking and telling your apartment how much you love it)  using said scale and test and consumption requires the proper setting though.


----------



## houston801

You're right I would come out brain dead with a perma grin. Ha ha perma-fried with a perma grin..... Anyways it would be nice to get blown off my ass and not Dick teased by this low dosed  mdma, kinda like a Mormon virgin that won't give it up until marriage. Waste of time and resources....


----------



## blah blah

houston801 said:


> You're right I would come out brain dead with a perma grin. Ha ha perma-fried with a perma grin..... Anyways it would be nice to get blown off my ass and not Dick teased by this low dosed  mdma, kinda like a Mormon virgin that won't give it up until marriage. Waste of time and resources....


Eh depending on how suave you are they'll let you put it in their ass cuz "that ain't sex" hehe...where there's a will there's good rolls


----------



## houston801

That's the name of the game my friend. And I have had some Mormon vj, its just a long process of getting the goods. Could be lack  of initiative with mddame I am lacking, ha ha or I have extremely low standards.... I like quality not quantity if you know what I'm saying.


----------



## blah blah

Hope y'all are rockin it out tonight at Get Lucky! Cali beach and Beyond for us :D Live it up everyone and be safe!


----------



## blah blah

It's been awfully quiet around here lately, gents. What's new that's kicking around Utah at the moment? I haven't heard much on local shit going around.


----------



## Plagues

Yeah all's quiet on my end as well. Still have some goodies leftover, but haven't been hearing of anything new around (except for a couple bunk presses). 

What's the next show everyone is going to? Tritonal is playing at PLUR, along with some other good artists. Been dying to go to a show with some trance, so I will be there. Besides that, EDC is like 2 months away :D


----------



## Droll

Oh how I wish I could go to EDC...  My next show will likely be Das Energi Festival.  That will have to be my EDC substitute I think  

Certainly has been quiet all over Utah it seems.  Did everyone give up?


----------



## blah blah

I didn't give up! Rolling tits right now on a double drop of a purple Y mint and a puma and 90 min later a bolt. Fuck yes sir me and lady friend are having a bangin one-on-one roll sesh tonight. I'm still representing Utah as best as i can gents!


----------



## qweasdzxc

Having a good time yeah? they are fucking quality


----------



## crobarkid99

Haha, how u like them eye wiggles homie?   I bet u cant even walk strait. Lol


----------



## Jagninja

still haven't been able to stumble across these badboys.  Seems like they've been all over america though


----------



## J.D.

Soooo jealous of you kids!  I haven't seen any of your goodies for EVER - I really miss good acid, where did it all go?  It's practically snowing crack lately - which I don't use, and impossible to find any quality dope.    Fortunately stumbled across ONE quality supplier.  Otherwise, it's as dry as the desert we live in- and the fact I absolutely do not fit in with the crowd in the parks, Hopefully I don't scare anyone away with my law-abiding appearance.  Wonder why Utah is so dry right now?


----------



## f0rrest

1 more Utard reporting in. I'm sorry to all of those who haven't been able to get legitimate MDMA. When all those Methylone and copycat presses flooded in I luckily ran into a molly hook. Fuck presses, unless they have been tested with good results (no added amps or bullshit like that). But finally we are getting the real deal, which is a good sign. I see the Euro Pokeballs are going around Cali and Arizona, hopefully they will make their way to the 801.


----------



## blah blah

@J.D....there's tons of goodies going around homie, you just gotta know where to look ya know? There's fabulous acid on a regular amongst most everything else. I ate 2 tabs of some Rat Fink blotter the other night and I fried so hard I saw sound. In colorful waves. And believe me man, appearance doesn't mean shit. If you saw me I'd be the last person you'd ever think would be dabbling in this shit lol. 

Utah peeps beware there are still Green G Dot Thinking Men kicking around. Bunk, bunk, bunk. Keep Away!


----------



## f0rrest

blah blah said:


> @J.D....there's tons of goodies going around homie, you just gotta know where to look ya know? There's fabulous acid on a regular amongst most everything else. I ate 2 tabs of some Rat Fink blotter the other night and I fried so hard I saw sound. In colorful waves. And believe me man, appearance doesn't mean shit. If you saw me I'd be the last person you'd ever think would be dabbling in this shit lol.
> 
> Utah peeps beware there are still Green G Dot Thinking Men kicking around. Bunk, bunk, bunk. Keep Away!


 
Those thinking men aren't bunk, they're some research chem. But stay away those are definitely no bueno.


----------



## blah blah

f0rrest said:


> Those thinking men aren't bunk, they're some research chem. But stay away those are definitely no bueno.


Lol if they aren't bunk then why stay away? No MDxx = BUNK!!


----------



## Jagninja

A friend of mine ate three of those on saturday, he just barely went to sleep at 11.


----------



## blah blah

Exactly....bunk...


----------



## eyerollbawlzz

There seems to be tons of new pokes coming out, anyone think they will be flooding the whole west side and kick out all this bunk bull shit we have in here now?


----------



## blah blah

The mints have owned chitown for years and still there are reports of bunks that come out. Shady pressers will keep pressing shit so long as there is a customer to buy it. Here in America there is an extra large abundance of the uneducated that repeatedly support the bullshit. 
So the answer? They wont even put a dent in stopping the fuckupedness that has ravaged the scene. Only knowledge for the masses can do that.


----------



## f0rrest

Um no, bunk means NON-ACTIVE. Dumbass. Pipes aren't bunk, they fuck you up really bad; just not in the way you want them to.


----------



## f0rrest

Lou801 said:


> Share a user report? its hard to believe there is a pill going around here full of decent research chemicals.


It's not a decent RC, it's like spending 9 hours feeling uncomfortable. They do fuck you up like I said, just not in the way you want them to.


----------



## blah blah

f0rrest said:


> Um no, bunk means NON-ACTIVE. Dumbass. Pipes aren't bunk, they fuck you up really bad; just not in the way you want them to.


 
Check your attitude homeboy. Bunk is bunk. No matter what's in there if it ain't MDxx it's shit. Non-active or chock full of RC's, it's all sold as E and if there isn't MDxx then it's bunk. If they sold it as pipes then cool, but it's not and MDMA is what people are looking for 99% of the time. 
Just because we have a different perception on what bunk is dude, doesn't mean you need to step up here poppin off bein an internet tough guy.


----------



## qweasdzxc

defqons and speakers are bunk, so fuck all of you.....


----------



## yanker

Get him blah!! Knock the bunk outa him!!!

@qwease lmaoo say what?


----------



## blah blah

It's about damn time edata posted again. I'm way stoked to see what batch #1 of the glittered pumas have in em. Depressing to see that press go to complete shit the way it has. Batch #1 was fucking awesome.


----------



## f0rrest

blah blah said:


> Check your attitude homeboy. Bunk is bunk. No matter what's in there if it ain't MDxx it's shit. Non-active or chock full of RC's, it's all sold as E and if there isn't MDxx then it's bunk. If they sold it as pipes then cool, but it's not and MDMA is what people are looking for 99% of the time.
> Just because we have a different perception on what bunk is dude, doesn't mean you need to step up here poppin off bein an internet tough guy.


I gots to be an internet tough guy, there's nothing else to do. I'm just saying I rarely ever hear anyone use the word bunk to describe piperazine, methylone or any other RC that's added to pills.


----------



## Jagninja

The most beautiful pressed piece of shit I've seen.  SOLD AS ECSTACY NOT EVEN FUCKING CLOSE!!!!!!  
The perfect example of BUNK.  If you like staying up long hours into the next day and sweating a lot you might like these.
I would of included test results but they don't sell that shit by the gallon and I have tested enough fake molly and pills lately its ridiculous.


----------



## qweasdzxc

I wanna see the results on those pumas...the new batches have results that look so badly


----------



## blah blah

haha it looks like you just got done breaking up some buds where you took that pic Jag, lol.


----------



## Jagninja

lol i just noticed that.  guilty as charged.


----------



## Jagninja

People who knowingly sell bad drugs should be dragged out in the street and beaten proper.  There is no other form of life lower than that.


----------



## blah blah

Hmm I dunno jag, I may throw child molesters and rapists below shady dealers. However, they're not far off from eachother. It's disgusting how many people I've come across that have oodles of bunk shit and knowingly pass it off as E just to make a buck. Even after you test it right in front of them and they say, "well most people won't know the difference." Yeah fuck rag cuz of people like you they probably haven't ever tried the real thing. 
It makes me sick looking at them and seeing the lack of care or concern for the people they're going to rip off to line their own pockets. There is a special place in hell for those low-lifes, I have no doubt. Deceiving and robbing people of an opportunity to be touched by God in a life changing experience that MDMA brings simply to get some cash to blow on their shitty clothes or fuckin game systems. 
If I have a friend who is rolling for their first time I refuse to let them eat anything, but the best I have from my collection no matter if they already have found a legit bean or not. If I have something better, there's not a moments hesitation to trade them for it. I want them to know the beauty of E as I do...and only the good shit will provide that. 
Fuck you greedy pressers and pushers. Burn in the 7th circle of Hell you hollow fucking cads...


----------



## Folley

^ Good for you Blah!

Everyone should have good MDMA for their first dose, the fucking saddest thing is that most E tards these days haven't even had ANY in their entire life. They wouldn't be able to tell the difference from pipes and MDMA if they wanted too...


People around here literally think all ecstasy is a mix of like 5+ chemicals, they dont even know what MDMA is...


"Ecstasy? Nah man, I dont fuck with heroin, meth, crack, PCP and mescaline anymore"


----------



## blah blah

Yeah it's a disgrace what's happened to the scene. There have been times as well that people have asked me if they should give a virgin a Bolt cuz its all they have. "Oh hell no man! Not for their first time!" The rawness of MDA should be felt by those who know what to expect haha. Those Bolts could scare a virgin off. I always tell em, find some Molly and use that first. There is still plenty of good Molly kicking around this place so it shouldn't be hard. They need to know that love first before anything else. 
Then for round 2 give em a Bolt haha. Because we all know they'll be back for a round 2. Hell even my lady friend from my Bolt report wants to try it again in a different atmosphere. I get way jealous when I talk to a virgin rolling for their first time. But that feeling is quickly overcome by a sense of satisfaction in knowing that I helped direct them to an optimal first time, whereas if they did not get that tidbit of wisdom or help, it could've ended up very badly for them. 
It all falls back onto the "pay it forward" mentality. I had the good fortune of rolling on only the best from the beginning and for years after, they deserve the absolute same to the best of my small abilities. 
Rolling on great shit changes the heart of people. I know that the people I've run with the past 12 years are PLUR to the core. Then you have the other side of the fence with tweakers and crackheads and you are always holding your belongings close, taking an inventory of what's in your house before they come and after, and always wondering which one will turn on you for a buck or a fix. I like my plurskee people much better. Never a care in the world when they're around. I'm way glad I left that "other group" in the dust a loooong ass time ago.


----------



## qweasdzxc

Yeah I thought of giving a virgin a bolt, but luckily I was talked straight into giving them MDMA, now they love it so much.


----------



## Jagninja

I had that go hard or go home attitude for a while when  i would introduce people to e/psychadelics for there first time.  I quickly changed my whole aspect on that in one night when I gave someone who hadn't rolled before a molly waffer and she had a terrible night.  Throwing up, couldn't move, eyes wiggling to the back of here head.  I had to sit there and try and convince her that everything was okay and that she had just taken too much and would be alright.  She literaly thought she was going to die.  And not too mention I was on two of those as well and some microdot so I was barely holding onto reality myself.  It always ends up being the ladies to.  The girl I'm with now had never done E or acid before and it was an honor for me to ease her into it with some pure crystal MDMA.  I gave her 80 mg her first dose and I ate twice that amount and she loved every second of it, had her begging for more on her first night.  I think If I would of gave her the same dose I took though it would of been a totally different outcome.  So moral of the story is fellas, be gentle on your ladies with the MDMA, and the next thing you'll now, they'll be buying it for you.


----------



## eyerollbawlzz

Could someone in the 801 help me out and let me know what pills to look out for? I don't have a steady hook as of right now so i don't know whats circulating.


----------



## blah blah

keep away from the green thinking men that's for damn sure....


----------



## eyerollbawlzz

Yeah i've heard about those, i was hoping the pokes would start flooding and it would be like early 2010 all over again, what do you think?


----------



## blah blah

eyerollbawlzz said:


> Yeah i've heard about those, i was hoping the pokes would start flooding and it would be like early 2010 all over again, what do you think?


 
Eh, time will tell. Depends on how many have been pressed and how well connected Utah peeps are. Simple logic. I hope they do get here though because Utah is in need of a good solid MDMA press again. The Bolts have owned this joint for a minute now.


----------



## eyerollbawlzz

Yeah, i was hoping to roll this weekend and look for some pokes. I haven't even tried the bolts. I don't have a steady hook for pills now days.


----------



## blah blah

High time you find one. You've been missing out on some bomb goodies that's for sure. Bolts were plentiful and then some, but I think they've come to end of their road here. Don't do what most ppl do in a drought and settle for shit because its all that's around. A true roll is worth waiting for and bypassing all the rest.


----------



## Jagninja

blah blah said:


> A true roll is worth waiting for and bypassing all the rest.



True dat.  But trying telling that to an uneducated jackass that just wants to get high. they'll eat anything


----------



## eyerollbawlzz

Fuck that, i haven't ingested any garbage on purpose and never will. I want the real shit or nothing.


----------



## motiv311

Spotted some good molly... ... but capsules? You can throw any old thing in there and call it E


----------



## blah blah

motiv311 said:


> Spotted some good molly... ... but capsules? You can throw any old thing in there and call it E


 
...till you drip some reagents on it...then you throw any old thing in their face and call them dumb fuck...


----------



## Jagninja

Holy shit there is some legit molly around.  After three days of testing crap after crap ive actually stumbled across some strong reacting MDMA.  Beautiful wihte crystaline powder.  Never seen Marquis bubble and change black so quickly and I love that beautiful cobalt blue you get with the Simmons.  Heard through the grapevine that there is a pretty good quantity out there so hopefully this is a good sign for things to come this summer.


----------



## blah blah

Glad to hear it Jag :D 

Don't get too eager just yet...we saw Molly come through here awhile ago that tested just as you described, black bubble fizzle dizzle and all with that sapphire blue, but came with zero love. The body load was immaculate and you definitely rolled, eyes bouncing, breathing heavy, all the characteristics of a roll, but no empathy  or love whatsoever. 

Best snag a sampler first to try to make sure it's ALL in there. 

Glad to see you back in formation going up against these bunk fuck pushers. Way glad.


----------



## Jagninja

Yeah I've seen some crazy shit out there.  Some shit I couldn't even identify.  I just love testing shit in front of people, makes for awkward moments and conversations.


----------



## blah blah

My favorite one yet was having the puds come back neon yellow and the dude says, "you didn't use enough molly for the E to show!" Oh fuck my fuckin face you little twat. GTFO. Gaaah! That moment of utter dumbfoundedness i had looking back at him I'll never forget.


----------



## Jagninja

LOL, I tested some stuff that came back straight meth and the guy got all excited and started telling everyone he had some speedy molly.  I was like no dude you have METH.  METH!!!! you fucking moron.


----------



## blah blah

Yeah you need to get back to reporting presses on PR again like me, you, and Lou were, all last fall. We've kinda let bunk shit in Utah get a free pass for the last little bit and these kids here need shit drawn out in crayon for em in a report. Eh who am I kidding? Desperate bastards still buy it and eat it anyway no matter how blatantly we throw the bunkdom in their faces. One day they'll learn. I hope.


----------



## Jagninja

We can only hope.  I'm sure I'll come across something here sooner or later.  Hopefully something good but hey, I'll take some molly for now.


----------



## motiv311

Do ppl from bluelight in utah ever party? im not talking about buying or selling or even rolling ... but just chill at a concert or chill club?


----------



## blah blah

Back in march when we were in cali, most people that came across where we were at, were pretty dumbfounded at how well we DO party lol. "Where are you from again? Utah? Do they really party like this there?!" Just another regular weekend for us. 

You'd be surprised at how alive and nutty the underground is here. We have pretty decent sized shows here at least twice a month. Since September we've had Skrillex, Nero, Dada Life, Porter Robinson, Mord Fustang, Feed Me, Bassnectar, Rusko, Excision, etc etc and Benassi will be here in a couple weeks. The EDM scene here is thriving and always draws out decent crowds, and best believe we're always there rooooll...watching?!


----------



## motiv311

yeah dude... you should PM me iff anything poppin is goin off haha


----------



## hydrate801

motiv311 said:


> Do ppl from bluelight in utah ever party? im not talking about buying or selling or even rolling ... but just chill at a concert or chill club?



Utah is also bringing Zeds dead, and Aviici in the summer. we are only on the uprise here in SLC. companys are starting to team with insomniac and doing great things. Utah will be poppin

and if that fails the crew here in SLC with a select few knpws how to really throw down with our own personal parties. the ones here that actually test and ROLL not just get sped up and call it MDMA.


YOu know who you are ha AM i right??


----------



## blah blah

I have no idea who you would be referring to hehe


----------



## houston801

damn its been awfully quiet and i can't find shit


----------



## eyerollbawlzz

Could someone inform me of the bunks and the legit pills going around the 801? I haven't taken the time to get a test kit and no one from UT seems to be testing lately, anyone know anything?


----------



## blah blah

The only ones I know of that are bunk are the regular string of non-poke Euros and Green Thinking Men. I haven't heard of much else floating around...yet


----------



## eyerollbawlzz

Alright! Are there any good pills around? I haven't ran into anything at all lately really.


----------



## Jagninja

I haven't seen any good pills lately.  I've come across some molly that was pretty potent stuff, but thats about it.  Red saints are around again and I'm sure are pipes. Things are pretty slow around here for the most part.


----------



## blah blah

Heads up utah peeps, methylone is kicking around in full force. I just tested up some tannish powder for some friends and got the rusty red Mecke and blaring yellow Marquis. 

Just by looking at it, it had a good appearance with small chunky crystals in it, but the tests don't lie. Don't get burned out there y'all. Test your shit and make your money be well spent.


----------



## motiv311

The Euros are worth it and they be around


----------



## blah blah

Somebody needs to get a test report up on those. A lot of us are still going to be wayyyyy skeptical on the non-poke euros until we see test results up on em. 

But I guarantee utah will be buzzin if they're legit. Let's hope.


----------



## eyerollbawlzz

I've heard from a few different people that the euro's were legit, I haven't taken any yet cause i'm not sure i believe anyone from the 801 cause their all uneducated. Someone should get a test up on those!


----------



## blah blah

Have you gotten a hold of them? If you have just order a Marquis and you can have it in no time and throw up a report.


----------



## Folley

eyerollbawlzz said:


> I haven't taken any yet cause i'm not sure i believe anyone from the 801 cause their all uneducated.



I know for a fact not EVERYONE from the 801 is uneducated


----------



## Jagninja

^^We try.


----------



## eyerollbawlzz

Has anyone heard anything on the yellow euro's?


----------



## Jagninja

are they pokes?


----------



## blah blah

DThizz801 just got a report up on the peach ones. Methylone. As usual. They're gonna be the same contents as those if not the same pill just called yellow instead of peach. This is exactly why we were all skeptical about the purple ones. These damn things always pop up in SLC in multipe colors and they're always this same crap.


----------



## eyerollbawlzz

It's such a bummer. The awesome event that's going on tomorrow and there's nothing but bunk pills around. Like they all said, i'm gonna wear a "where's Blah Blah" shirt to the event and see what happens haha.


----------



## blah blah

God what embarrassment tonight has been. Pipe Green Glocks and Methylone Peach Euros were rampant at the show and people were "rolling so hard on straight fire beans dog!" Oh my god I wanted to puke on their shoes.

The look of a piped out face is unmistakable and we saw hundreds. Whichever douche is doing the trafficking between here and Washington needs to knock it the fuck off. Us here and them there are always turning up identical pills shortly after their emergence. They got it right once with the bolts, but that doesn't offset all the fucked up shit they've brought to both states.


----------



## Folley

blah blah said:


> Pipe Green Glocks
> 
> Whichever douche is doing the trafficking between here and Washington needs to knock it the fuck off.



Yeah sorry  Those glocks are being sold by the thousand...


----------



## unfuckwitable




----------



## Jagninja

^^pimp


----------



## crobarkid99

Thats blah blahs family photo.  I knew he could pull some ho's


----------



## yanker

^^^^^ haha blahs family pic w all his ho's lol


----------



## blah blah

Goddamnit take that shit down!! I can't have LE and all these people knowing what I look like! Gah! Way to go unfuckyourfacewitable you've sunk my battleship and exposed the physical identities of all my "lady friends" from my reports. I need to go marry myself a few more minors now to cope with this. Any of y'all have little sisters? Preferably under 16 should suffice...


----------



## Dubstepthizzin801

Everyone at last saturdays event was on those peach euros, some looked like they were fucking gone. I guess you need to quadruple drop to maybe get at least a 1 hour roll.

The marquis did test piss yellow, most likely methylone but who knows.


----------



## crobarkid99

Its a shame Dancesafe doesnt go to events like that anymore.  We need them way more now than we did back in the day.  Can u imagine the looks on those kids faces when they found out the beans they have been on all night were complete garbage


----------



## Dubstepthizzin801

Probably because nowadays the people who create these events dont want to seem like they accept drugs in their events.


----------



## Jagninja

Knowing about the stupidity of whats going on at these parties is one thing, but after seeing it in full force on saturday it almost makes you feel privelaged and blessed to have real MDMA.  Just seeing groups of people that ate those green glocks and euros that thought they were rolling was really fucking sad.  Its funny to because you would see like fifteen kids all sitting there  and half of them would think they are rolling, four are sick, and the rest have this look like "when the fuck is my shit gonna kick in?"  Its a good thing I was rolling because I would of been slapping the shit outta some kids outta frustration.  Crobar is right, we need some kind of harm reduction stand like dancesafe or something.  It sounds weird but kids would be so much safer with something like that around.  And Blah Blah, as long as your flock of hoes can grow weed and clean bongs I'll take em.


----------



## crobarkid99

Its crazy to see how different the scene is from one city to the next.  Im tellin u guys in chicago last weekend at our fest i did not see one person that wasnt rollin their ass off.  I asked around to see what kinda bunk shit i could find even thou i had my own stash on me.  I searched and couldnt find shit.  In fact i found prolly 10 different presses of mints all from the last 6 months.  When u have 30,000 people all rollin on real ecstasy the atmosphere is unreal.  The Love was definatly in the air


----------



## blah blah

Yeah well the 12 or so people in our little spot of grass projected a pretty good bubble of yesness that acted as a force field and kept out the madness. Back! Back you heathens! Haha it was good times


----------



## Jagninja

Yeah, I had a blast none the less.


----------



## crobarkid99

haha thats funny,you would think anyone with any kinda knowledge about ecstasy and new how to spot someone that was on real shit, would have known to come to whoever u 12 were sittin in that spot.  I kno i could sniff that shit out a mile away, haha


----------



## Dubstepthizzin801

Pure bliss that night.


----------



## eyerollbawlzz

Saturday was crawling with shitty pills, everyone i knew went and took those Peach Euro's and every single one of them came to me the day after and talked about how fucked they got off of em. It sucks so bad looking at the scene a few years back compared to now, i cant find shit but no way would i take a bunk ass pill.


----------



## Folley

What the hell Blah! Sending your Mormon bitches to my door to talk to me about the "Heavenly Father"... NOT COOL YO.


One of them was actually kind of hot... the other... well, the first one was kind of hot.


----------



## kimmy7878

The Utah sister wives AND BLAH


----------



## blah blah

Here's some lovely evidence on the Thinking Men possibly still circulating our area gents. Just for those who may have missed this on edata. 

http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2532


----------



## Jagninja

^^^^^  Jesus, talk about a crap cocktail.  And I actually talked to a guy that liked those things.


----------



## Folley

lol those were around Washington a while back...


It's the perfect Seattle pill if you think about it, meth and piperazines, our two favorite drugs in one! I saw a kid that took one of them and he looked twacked as fuck


----------



## crobarkid99

yea I'd definitely shove those up my pooper


----------



## Folley

A speed pill represented as methamphetamine is way better than any shit like this. Hell at least meth is fun, you would just feel like complete SHIT on those pills though.


----------



## crobarkid99

Well to each his own i guess.  ill stick with my lovely opiates


----------



## Juice.

Any decent pills floating around right now?


----------



## blah blah

Well juice the rhinos have arrived. It has been one quiet mutha around here that's for damn sure. Sucks that there aren't more Utah contributers to PR. I don't know what other pressies are kicking around atm since the  shit glock/euro swarm last month. I haven't heard of much else coming through.


----------



## Plagues

Any of you folks going to ATB on Saturday? Haven't been to a show here in a while..thinking about hitting it up :D


----------



## blah blah

Damn plagues, its been a minute since you've shown yourself around here. How ya been homie?


----------



## Plagues

Not bad man, not bad. Yeah I was kinda lying low for a while. Just been busy working and living the dream haha.


----------



## blah blah

I keep hearing of this "dream" everybody is living. Wtf?? How did I end up one of the few, slaving my testes raw living a fyackin nightmare?! Everything seems to keep ending up like a spoiled wet dream (a nightmare in itself) where you're...just...about...there...*wake up*...then all that's left is your hand. I gotta get out more. Saturday sounds like a good time. 

Chalk up post number 500 for the Bumblefuck Utah Thread. Oh how the rest of the country underestimates this joint. To many more gents!


----------



## ohshea

i miss utah, utah def knows how to party i lived there for two years and went to the u of u.


----------



## Jagninja

Saturday is gonna be a blast.  Still trying to figure out what I'm gonna eat lol!!!


----------



## yanker

Aww shit yankers  hitting Utah in September. I hope there's enough drugs in Utah to satisfy me urge!!! I'll be wearing a where's blah T-shirt all weekend looking for that son of a bitch. Hey blah if u see a fucked up Italian w a big nose and eyes in the back of his head wearing a where's blah shirt tap me on the shoulder and say hi. And drop some fucking goodies in my pocket will ya?


----------



## blah blah

Lmao you got it son...

A party in the mountain tops awaits...


----------



## kimmy7878

He doesn't have a big nose. He always says that


----------



## JimSteele

awwwwww^


----------



## blah blah

Jesus gents. This is something i had to share with my Utah people. This is the type of shit misinformation circulating the States about Utah. It's about as fucked as all the misinformation about E out there haha. This is a conversation between Yanker and I...

Yanker: Hey bro everybody says they dont sell cigs and coffee in Utah is that true? Should i bring our own coffee beans?

Blah: Yeah you prob should. We don't have any of that shit here.

Yanker: Actually I just called 7-11 in Salt Lake and they said they sell coffee. Is there one near u

Blah: Nope that's the only one.

Yanker: Where do u buy ur cigs? Do u have a coffee maker? We'll bring our own coffee.

Blah: There's black market shops where we sneak to get our smokes and coffee. Back alley clandestine type joints.

Yanker: Haha that's crazy

Blah: Yeah we gotta drive outta state for beer. Nobody dares sell it at those back alley shops.

Yanker: Why what would happen? Do they sell chocolate? That's a stimulant. Ur state borders must be loaded w package stores

Blah: People busted w that stuff get taken to town square for public humiliation before being locked up. They lock your head and hands in those wooden restraints u see on the movies while the town folk throw tomatoes and vegetables at ya.

Yanker: Bullshit i don't believe that haha. 

Yanker: Haha now i know ur lying lmao

Blah: Totally true dude...

Yanker: I don't believe u lol

Blah: Why not? You believed we don't have coffee and smokes here? BTW what stupid fuckin idiot told you that?

Yanker: Lmaooooo u ass!! My step father and bro in law haha that's funny so u do have coffee there? I was already plotting to get my woman caught in possession of alcohol so i could stand in line and hit her in the head with a tomato

Blah: Omg yes we have coffee haha sweet christ. Everything everybody else in this country has, we have. We are just like everybody else here dude. lmfaooo

Blah: haha that is unfuckingbelievable people think that lmfaooo

Yanker: Idk a lot of people said that tho it must be a common stereotype. When i come back I'll set the record straight to all them ignorant people

Now why would that pic get deleted? Fuckers...


----------



## Jagninja

Oh god I literally almost fell on the floor when I read this.  This shit is too fucking funny.  Posting pics of coffee and smokes, that shits just too funny.  Yes, we have some pretty ridiculous liquor laws here, but you really only run into those problems when your at a restaurant or a bar and even then they are not so bad.  I remember going to Denver Colorado for a concert in 08 and we stopped at some gas station in the city for some beer and they looked at us like we were crazy, "Beer, you have to go to a liquor store fore alcohol.  Where you from?"  Told him I was from Utah and he just started laughing at me like this was the first time I have ever purchased alcohol before in my life.  When I told him that in Utah you buy beer at any corner store, bodega, gas station ,grocery store, whatever, he said he couldn't believe that.  Being from Utah, you would think that all the other states are way more lax on there liquor laws, but that's just not the case.  Smuggling coffee, that's some funny fucking shit.  It makes sense now why my buddy from Georgia brought his own coffee and a carton now, I think he was just to embarrassed when he realized you can buy that shit anywhere to admit why he brought it.


----------



## yanker

Haha lmfao I swear I almost peed my pants during that conversation!!!! That's some funny shit I was like holy shit babe they throw tomatoes at u lmao I'm still lol'ing over this shit!!


----------



## crobarkid99

^^^hey I missed all the fun. wtf happened to blahs pic?? damnit i told u midget porn wasnt allowed on this site homie


----------



## yanker

I just got word that the Mormons stormed into blahs house in the middle of the night and arrested him forpossesion of alchol and coffee and cigs.

http://www.everythingunderthemoon.net/images/salem-mass/witch-stockade-salem.jpg

Tomato throwing starts at noon today.

Haha now it just dawned on me why the lady at 7eleven was so rude to me on the phone she probably thought I was a prankster.


----------



## Hops

That is pretty epic, i've heard some pretty crazy things about Utah because of the "Mormon Rule" but never heard the cig and coffee thing, gotta love the misinformation that gets spread around, once I was told there was no speed limits in Montana which I guess at one point was true but there I was going 110 MPH through the great state of Montana ofcourse waiting at the bottom of a hill was a state trooper, goooood times.

 the liquor is the same way in Alberta when I first moved there i'm strolling around a grocery store and wondering where the hell they put the wine and beer, but yeah you have to go to a liquor store to get it.


----------



## kimmy7878




----------



## kimmy7878

blah blah said:


> Jesus gents. This is something i had to share with my Utah people. This is the type of shit misinformation circulating the States about Utah. It's about as fucked as all the misinformation about E out there haha. This is a conversation between Yanker and I...
> 
> Yanker: Hey bro everybody says they dont sell cigs and coffee in Utah is that true? Should i bring our own coffee beans?
> 
> Blah: Yeah you prob should. We don't have any of that shit here.
> 
> Yanker: Actually I just called 7-11 in Salt Lake and they said they sell coffee. Is there one near u
> 
> Blah: Nope that's the only one.
> 
> Yanker: Where do u buy ur cigs? Do u have a coffee maker? We'll bring our own coffee.
> 
> Blah: There's black market shops where we sneak to get our smokes and coffee. Back alley clandestine type joints.
> 
> Yanker: Haha that's crazy
> 
> Blah: Yeah we gotta drive outta state for beer. Nobody dares sell it at those back alley shops.
> 
> Yanker: Why what would happen? Do they sell chocolate? That's a stimulant. Ur state borders must be loaded w package stores
> 
> Blah: People busted w that stuff get taken to town square for public humiliation before being locked up. They lock your head and hands in those wooden restraints u see on the movies while the town folk throw tomatoes and vegetables at ya.
> 
> Yanker: Bullshit i don't believe that haha.
> 
> Yanker: Haha now i know ur lying lmao
> 
> Blah: Totally true dude...
> 
> Yanker: I don't believe u lol
> 
> Blah: Why not? You believed we don't have coffee and smokes here? BTW what stupid fuckin idiot told you that?
> 
> Yanker: Lmaooooo u ass!! My step father and bro in law haha that's funny so u do have coffee there? I was already plotting to get my woman caught in possession of alcohol so i could stand in line and hit her in the head with a tomato
> 
> Blah: Omg yes we have coffee haha sweet christ. Everything everybody else in this country has, we have. We are just like everybody else here dude. lmfaooo
> 
> Blah: haha that is unfuckingbelievable people think that lmfaooo
> 
> Yanker: Idk a lot of people said that tho it must be a common stereotype. When i come back I'll set the record straight to all them ignorant people
> 
> Now why would that pic get deleted? Fuckers...




I knew it was too good to be true. Was going to load up babes suitcase with nippers and Caron's of smokes and fireworks. So he can stay in Utah and possible find 4 dumb sisters to marry him and take him off my hands. He might have a chance with one but I doubt ther are four complete kooks to answer my prayers


----------



## blah blah

Bukkake Fest 2012 has commenced...


----------



## Dubstepthizzin801

Oh hi there brain zaps.


----------



## peanut 801

What's good all my fellow Utah homies!?!?  been a while since I've posted. A lot has changed since my last post that's for god damn sure.


----------



## motiv311

at least it aint so cold anymore


----------



## Atownsfinest19

Utah is depressing now. I been searchin high and low for good shit n i cant find anythin. I cant even remeber that last time i seen a report outta utah. Wat happened? Bring back 2010 lol


----------



## houston801

Just need to know the right people and stock up man. M80s are in utah


----------



## Atownsfinest19

Houston i kno! I've heard alot about em but i cant get my hands on em. Trust me i been lookin for those for like 3 weeks lol


----------



## peanut 801

Atownsfinest19 said:


> Houston i kno! I've heard alot about em but i cant get my hands on em. Trust me i been lookin for those for like 3 weeks lol



Agreed with this guy. Hahaha I encountered a few but not enough yet. Oh well at least lucy will always remain s close friend of mine


----------



## peanut 801

Well I retract my previous statement ... (I feel retarded because it was just yesterday that I said that! ) Hahaha- anyways I'm a jack Ass... Molly, she's  hiding but she looks and tested promising!! Shes around here here if ya try hard enough. Wish my new kit was here (the kit I used was older than shit and only the mecke and marquis work anymore.) but, they are the most important parts of testing period. Just ordered my new kit yesterday!! Well stay up & keep it safe people! Peace & love, positive vibes and good times ahead!


----------



## Dubstepthizzin801

havent posted for a while either. had a 4-5 month break... BUT M80s are around.. Pink pussycats are the ones i heard of... and molly too.... keep looking guys


----------



## peanut 801

Well, watch out there's some pretty PUSSY mollly afoot. She tested up clean but pretty slow, weak reactions, and just not even strong at all. I hope to come across something more fitting to my highly set standards on the rolls. I'm thinking its MDAI or MDEA, felt apretty decent body load (not too strong though) mild MDA like visuals with lights (which I love), had a more personal satisfaction rather than empathy towards my homies. But, just felt like I needed some Lucy or fungus to add to the mix to get anywhere worth being. Total duration of the roll was maybe 3 total hours off 3 points (which I have a poretty high tolerance to the madame) but, still none the less it needed to be flipped to have fun I feel! Maybe that's what ill do next round with the lady and we will see where that goes.... Good luck ima keep digging like a motha fucka! Peace out stay safe y'all! My new kit should be here any day now!!!! Fucking stoked


----------



## motiv311

When are we gonna have a friggin meetup and go raving mad


----------



## peanut 801

What the fuck...!?^^^^^


Anyways been quiet again figured I need to bring this bitch back! How are we all doing? I'm steady  lm&shit lol. There anyone alive in Utah anymore, holla homies!!


----------



## Juice.

I haven't rolled in well over a year (since the drought). But I heard that MDMA is back in full force all around Salt Lake City. Say it isn't so?


----------



## houston801

Not that I'm aware of. I'm down to my last two bolts and a couple caps of molly. Hopefully you are correct juice.


----------



## Juice.

Damn. That is shitty news. Is there at least less garbage floating around or is the MDMA situation the same as it was last year? My homegirl likes to talk a lot of bullshit, and usually can't tell the difference between MDMA, methylone, or even methamphetamine for fucks sake. But she was telling me that this last Trance rave at the Salt Air this weekend was overflowing with good pills. M80's, "pink dolphins" (sounds like trash but she says MDMA), and pokeballs. Is she full of shit?


----------



## houston801

M80s were here in february and have died out since, even in Cali where they ortiginated. They are 50 to 60 mg of mdma i would say from my experience. Pink dolphins are not mdma and i would stay clear. The pokes are the same as the m80s. Molly might be your only hope if you know the right peeps.


----------



## motiv311

Roots of the ROcks festival anyone?


----------



## Juice.

A buddy of mine has "green question marks". Did some research and couldn't find anything on pillreports on them, at least in green, there are multiple reports however on different colored question marks in nearby states that are positive and claim to be MDMA. I also found this recent ecstasydata test of a white question mark, sent from California, which tested as MDMA and MDMA only. I'm thinking of ending my long sobriety streak this weekend with these but I need some feedback first. Anybody heard about them or experienced them?

Edit: Found a ecstasydata test of the actual pill! They are MDMA guys! They are in Utah! Pick them up I'm rolling tonight.


----------



## tr4nce4ddict

^ Juice. Green ?'s are very good. I got my hands on one a few months ago and finally consumed it a couple weeks ago after a long break. Its a large pill I think it weighs around 300mg. Theres a good dose of about 120-150mg of MDMA in them. You might want to break it in half when you eat it because it is so damn big lol. It was definitely stronger than any mint that I have taken in a long time. Have fun its a great roll.


----------



## tr4nce4ddict

http://www.pillreports.com/index.ph...it.x=-985&submit.y=-501&submit=Search+Reports


----------



## Juice.

^ Thanks man, I don't know if it was because I hadn't rolled in over a year, but it was one of the best pills I've ever had. In fact, the come up was rather scary because I was terrified I was gonna roll too hard. The whole experience was mind blowing, reminds me why I fell in love with MDMA in the first place. The discussions I had with my friends caused me to reevaluate my life and drive me to decide to return to college. I dropped out of the University of Utah 2 years ago, biggest mistake of my life. I'm going back and pursuing what I really want to do, my current job does not make me happy. Thank you MDMA.


----------



## tr4nce4ddict

Wow lol thats a good break. I took a break since new years eve and yeah the comeup was overwhelming. There was a point where I had to sit down and was on the verge of puking from it hitting me so hard. I can only imagine what a year long break and taking one of those would be like haha.


----------



## yanker

Juice. said:


> ^ Thanks man, I don't know if it was because I hadn't rolled in over a year, but it was one of the best pills I've ever had. In fact, the come up was rather scary because I was terrified I was gonna roll too hard. The whole experience was mind blowing, reminds me why I fell in love with MDMA in the first place. The discussions I had with my friends caused me to reevaluate my life and drive me to decide to return to college. I dropped out of the University of Utah 2 years ago, biggest mistake of my life. I'm going back and pursuing what I really want to do, my current job does not make me happy. Thank you MDMA.




And they say people that do drugs don't go anywhere in life. He's going BACK to college BECAUSE OF DRUGS. Way to prove the anti drug propaganda assholes wrong!


----------



## houston801

It's true. I quit H 5 years ago and finished my bachelors in business management while doing mdma 4-6 times a year. Mdma can be safe if used correctly.


----------



## blah blah

What the hell happened to this Utah thread? It used to thrive? I'm disappointed.


----------



## Folley

^ Once you left, Utah's presence on the internet dwindled slowly but surely.. people are back to making Mormon jokes whenever the great Salty State is brought up by now


----------



## blah blah

What a shame. How's washington folley? Still the butthole of the E scene?


----------



## houston801

Butthole of pipes which Folley loves buttholes


----------



## Folley

Naaahh, pretty sure that's the South these days lol. We get some good trickle down from Canada, more MDA around here than most other places. 



All the good beans that used to travel up from Cali still seem to stay away though 




houston801 said:


> Butthole of pipes which Folley loves buttholes



Oh yeah, you know me. I'm actually going to plug MDMA for the first time ever this weekend lol, I won't mind the insults when I'm rolling harder on 120mg than you ever will


----------



## blah blah

Well the new report on PR says Washington is still in the close running in being the Mecca of Shit for presses. 

Plug on Folley my boy. I'd be a liar if i said i never stuck a pill in my bum. That was 10 years ago though. Rolled face, but man was there an uncomfortable burn with it. Just no detailed stories of plugging it like your meth bomb report? Please?


----------



## Folley

blah blah said:


> Just no detailed stories of plugging it like your meth bomb report? Please?



No promises 

and I'd never shove a whole pill up there... it needs to be dissolved in water to be worth it at all. Yeah though, Washington still sucks for presses but anyone buying a pressed pill around here is an idiot, lmao. That slut Molly has been taking care of most people


----------



## Jagninja

Ah the infamous blah blah.  Utah's scene isn't so bad, just gotta know the right people still.  If I came across a pill that wasn't an import I'd throw it up but alas, its all euro shit that everyone knows is good.  I haven't seen any fake pills, but I've seen a shit ton of fake molly.  Lots of methylone molly going around.  But honestly, my interests have shifted over to LSD, as there is an abundance of good liquid that's been going around for a bit that'll blow your fucking head off.


----------



## facedbeyond82

^theres some good liquid around me too  dude said it was only 150micrograms(it was on a large sweet tart) and it got me and my lady tripping balls, i think he was mistaken or something lol. im considering stocking up on a few hits, but if its already on the sweettarts, the shelf-life is too short to save them for very long. any suggestions on how to preserve the lsd? seal it in a ziploc or 2 and freeze it maybe? im not very experienced in the psychedelics these days, i used to eat blotter and geltabs like 2x a month in the late 90s tho. crazy shit.


----------



## blah blah

jagnigga! Glad to see you're alive and kicking my friend. You too faced. Glad to hear that there is some goods floating around the 801. Haven't partaken in a long ass time. Just wanted to pop in and say hey. 

Faced, as far as i know Lucy stays pretty good for a long time if its sealed in some sort of air tight container/bag out of light, heat, and moisture. I stored a lot of my tabs in tin foil, in a sealed baggy, and in the freezer and it lasted months, but i have also kept it in sealed baggies in foil at room temperature and it lasted months as well. I think as long as it's away from heat and moisture in a bag there is no wrong way imo. 

Good to hear from you guys again


----------



## bmwdriver

Bump for us Utahns! How's everyone been?!


----------



## houston801

Bump it up....  What's good in Utah?  Where I'm at the 801 has plenty of top notch crystal mdma.  We need to keep this thread alive even without blah blah.


----------



## peanut 801

What's up UT!? I haven't been on here in quite some time, so ill help keep our thread alive! How is everyone?


----------



## peanut 801

*MDA flower flip ;-)*

I flower flipped some WONDERFUL fuckin crystal MDA 140 mgs to start off and another 90mg re dose like 3 hours later (about 230 mgs total) with 1.7 grams of some wonderful mushrooms last week. Flower flip is one of the most amazing highs you can ever get in my opinion  especially an MDA flip. Needless to say I dropped the 140 mg dose at 2:30 pm, took an hour to kick in and do its work it was so strong I puked about 5 times hahaha. About 6:00 pm added another 90 mg redose and 1.7 grams of boomers to the mix, that's when I became one with the universe ;-). Such a smooth, beautiful, long ride (about 8+ hours total duration). Feelings of love, peace, tranquility, and satisfaction with Kaleidoscope visuals out the ass!!


----------



## houston801

That sounds awesome bro. I haven't had me some shrooms in years,  but I wouldn't mind trying that combo.  I also rolled this weekend on some yellow bitcoins, a point of molly, and followed it up with a domestic purple alien. The lady and I were on a good roll for 5+ hours.  Still good times here in Utah....


----------



## peanut 801

Hell yeah brotha, that sounds awesome as well. I hope to stumble across some of those bitcoins too! They sound marvelous!! Good to see the 801 is still holding it down with some quality loved up greatness


----------



## tweakingtweaker=)

Lol I didn't even know there was any Good thizz in Utah for a wile well not 
Like it used to be are red square youtubes good? Lmk ha when ya can


----------



## houston801

Are you from Utah.  Yes red YouTubes are imports and some good old mdma.


----------



## peanut 801

Its been dry on the MDxx end for me lately. Plenty of psychedelics but not much of that beautiful loved up greatness. Its good to hear there are some goodies, around. I hope I cross paths with them though, FUCK!


----------



## peanut 801

I retract my last comment, just gotta look hard hahaha. There's some fire up in here!! We still on top of the scene ;-)


----------



## peanut 801

tweakingtweaker=) said:


> Lol I didn't even know there was any Good thizz in Utah for a wile well not
> Like it used to be are red square youtubes good? Lmk ha when ya can


Those are most definitely the goods home boy. Imports that are about an estimated 160mgs of killer mdma. snag some while you have the chance!!


----------



## peanut 801

Where are all the UT bluelighters at? We need to get this shit poppin again! Anyone looking forward to the big festival coming up...!?? I know I sure am, siiick lineup!


----------



## peanut 801

It is really sad to see the good 'ol Utah thread dying :-(. I know there's hella Utah rollers/ravers wtf is this shit!?


----------



## peanut 801

Damn, I tried to save my imports for the good old festival coming up but.... I failed . They were looking too sexy, and I couldn't quite resist myself LOL . Happy I was able to dig up a little more quality crystal MDMA and a couple Atari Bricks before it's too late!! Anyone else gonna be at the festi!? I know there's mad people coming in, even from out of state! Too sick of a line-up to miss!!!


----------



## houston801

How did the imports treat you?


----------



## peanut 801

houston801 said:


> How did the imports treat you?



They treated me like our beautiful lady MDMA should! Makes me wish domestic pressers would open their eyes and press some quality high dosed beans, like our brothers across the sea. Definitely  Had some killer times though, maybe a little too much fun hahaha. Wish I would have at least held on to 1 for Das.... oh well though it'll still be a killer time anyways, the ataris aren't too shabby .


----------



## houston801

Sounds beautiful.  I still haven't tried the ataris from my stash. Hard to go back to domestic beans once you get a taste of some real ass euro rolls.


----------



## peanut 801

I couldn't agree with you more brotha! A friend of mine just took some domestic green monsters recently after only having imports & such lately. and said, it was a fun night just not near as strong as what he's been used to. You would  have to pop like 2.5-3 to start to even come close to matching milligram dosage of most standard imports.


----------



## peanut 801

Bump this bitch up..... where all the 801 rollers at anymore!?


----------



## peanut 801

This thread is about as dead as it gets.... wish more peeps from the home front would post on BL. The scene is huge here, but not many drug wise people anymore I take it (lots are young people who think taking any "Molly" or "pill" is ok).  Hopefully she will rise again!


----------



## AcidOctopus

peanut 801 said:


> This thread is about as dead as it gets.... wish more peeps from the home front would post on BL. The scene is huge here, but not many drug wise people anymore I take it (lots are young people who think taking any "Molly" or "pill" is ok).  Hopefully she will rise again!


This is exactly how I feel about the Cali thread. People in Cali are the same way. "Oh, I got some Molly cause it's super pure & way less sketchy compared to a pill" -_-


----------



## FuckWithRaw

^seriously if only there was more people out there like us fine folks on bl who research and test their drugs before consumption.


----------



## AcidOctopus

I mean, I didn't really learn till I had a bad experience. I just hoped for the best back in high school. After it happened though, I was looking up all kinds of stuff. Never wanted to have it happen to me again. Or any of my friends.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Same here ha. All it took was one horrible experience with a green transformer and orange Garfield . After that I was all about spreading the HR.


----------



## AcidOctopus

Mine was either a Purple or Blue Glock. Once I had that experience I made a decision to not take any press or cap without knowing what was in it. I never want to feel that way again & I don't want anyone to ever feel the way I felt that day.


----------



## peanut 801

Same thing happened to me too lol. Took 2 green euros (pipes) and redosed some methylone. Didn't sleep for like 3 days, and my right arm kept shaking out of control,and i felt horribly sick! From that day fourth I vowed to never take any pill that someone claims is ecstasy! Almost resulted in a hospital trip, never been that worrried from a substance I have ingested in my whole life!


----------



## AcidOctopus

peanut 801 said:


> never been that worrried from a substance I have ingested in my whole life!


Exactly how I felt. I literally thought I was dying right there.


----------



## peanut 801

Gonna have to start finding domestic goodies again since there was all those darknet page busts and shit. Seems imports and such are gonna be a rarity once again.


----------



## AcidOctopus

Ehh. It will probably be a little more difficult for a few months. I'd be willing to bet quite a few of those vendors have reliable buyers in the US and don't need the Darknet to get in touch with them. So hopefully the flow of imports won't die down to much.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

^That's what I was thinking. Let's hope there's enough people out there about they bidness.


----------



## AcidOctopus

I wish some of those Silk Road presses would've made their way over here. Even though they lab tested at 160mg instead of the advertised 300mg. I still really want one in remembrance of the original Silk Road.


----------



## peanut 801

Well I hope this is how it goes at least! My connect for imports stepped off the scene so, that's over for the time being for me anyways. I would love to have one of the SR presses as well, such a dope ass press, and a symbol of a revolution!!


----------



## AcidOctopus

Right? I don't even care about trying the SR press. I just want one for the collection & to honor SR for as long as I'm around. It's definitely a symbol of how the drug market changed.


----------



## humblegro

Sucks shit went sour with the imports, again. I have not rolled in two yrs now. Bout ready to try these red squirrels again. Heard a few 300 mg presses are around?


----------



## peanut 801

humblegro said:


> Sucks shit went sour with the imports, again. I have not rolled in two yrs now. Bout ready to try these red squirrels again. Heard a few 300 mg presses are around?



I don't know about 300 mgs, but alot of 150-220 mg pills have been around. You from the good old 801 man?


----------



## humblegro

No i am not 801 i am 812 indiana. I see the molecule seems to be easier to find bout everywhere now tho. I tested a lot of good powder and pills at the one event i went to this summer.. I had a kid 1.5 yrs ago and it has been 9 mo.s longer than that since i rolled. I am ready to try these cross cut red squirrels from the dam. Been holding them for bout 3 yrs. Glad to see u finding legit material.


----------



## peanut 801

Damn, that's a LOOOONG ass time of not rolling! You're gonna be wrecked when you do partake bro. I couldn't hold on to pills for that long of I wanted to, wish I had that kind of will power.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

^ Yeah it is ha. Don't think I've taken a break that long since I started rolling. 6 months is my longest break and it had my tolerance reset to 0. Buckle up those squirrels were dank.


----------



## AcidOctopus

Took a 9 month tolerance break once & that was a real good life choice. Dropped one of the M80s when they came about & those pills fucking hammered me. I can't remember the last time I had a domestic press hit me that hard.


----------



## peanut 801

Longest I've taken in a few years is probably 3-4 months... I dont really do many other drugs than MDxx and psychedelics anymore though, so I feel it's better than being a daily drug user like I used to be. I party less than the average American drinker LOL. Used to be a daily weed smoker (like 11 years with probation breaks here and there), and pretty regular Meth & amp user (for the passed few years), and occasional opiate (all kinds) & cocaine user.


----------



## AcidOctopus

I'm right there with you Peanut. I smoke a lot of weed. Other than that it's MDxx & sweet Psychedelics whenever I get the opportunity.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Same . I love weed. Tend to avoid stims other than caffeine though just not my cup of tea.


----------



## AcidOctopus

Never really tried any Stims. I mean I've had presses that had Meth in them & some of those presses I absolutely loved. That's part of the reason I never tried Meth. I'm pretty sure I'd fall in love with it. My mother & father were both users. My dad has told me time & time again that if I tried it I'd love it. He's real glad I've never used. He's been clean for quite awhile now.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

My first time rolling was a meth+MD combo. (Yellow Pikachus) I really enjoyed that. Won't  try meth on its own, but have tried Concerta and vyvanse. Not all that enjoyable to me. I thinks it because I like sedated more than wired. To each there own.
I feel you though addiction is scary shit. Seen alot of lives go south for old homies.
It's Pretty sad.


----------



## AcidOctopus

FuckWithRaw said:


> I feel you though addiction is scary shit. Seen alot of lives go south for old homies.
> It's Pretty sad.


Yeah, I've watched Meth destroy a lot of people. That's been a big part of the reason I haven't tried it. I don't want to become the way these people are. I've heard some fucking intense Meth stories. 

Definitely don't have problems with people who want to use it. I do know a VERY small amount of people who use it & can still handle themselves & their lives.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Same here peoeple do some wild shit while tweaking ha.

No problems here either "it doesn't hurt nobody but my body " Mac Dre R.I.P. Being a drug user myself I can't really tell other people what to take.


----------



## peanut 801

It is a horrible drug. I don't know why I ever even tried it seeing how many people told me to stay the fuck away from it. Almost made me even more drawn to it though. I had a handle on it for a while but one weekend a month, turned to 3 weekends a month, to 1-2 days a week, to 5 days a week and so on... I gradually got worse and worse. When I quit I weighed like 135-140 lbs (when I should weigh at least 165-170). Glad my friends I was doing it with all are in prison, (sad to say this) but it was my only hope at getting away, even though I wanted to stay away (I just couldn't). Haven't touched it since June or July of 2013! Never going back to that shit! Never going back to smoking weed either. cuz I feel more clear headed for 1, and I can't do it in moderation (I let it consume my life and everything I do). Plus it always leads to supporting the habit and other drug habits that start forming around it from my friends and shit. Feel much more comfortable only taking MDxx and psychedelics because they're much harder to abuse.


----------



## AcidOctopus

Well congratulations on getting out of Meths grasp man. Mad props to you for keeping clean. I absolutely love Marijuana. Love the way it tastes, smells, looks & makes me feel. I wish I could just grow a big ass crop. Growing plants keeps me insanely calm. 

When I first started using MDxx I abused it. I was rolling every weekend & taking a minimum of 6 pills a night. All I cared about was having enough money for pills & knowing where the party or kickback was going to be on the weekend. Glad I got out of that routine.


----------



## peanut 801

Oh yeah I'm sure anyone that loves ecstasy has abused it at 1 point lol, I know I did. But a nice good harsh come down is the perfect dose of reality to snap most people out of that shit! Was for me.


----------



## humblegro

I gotta say I am tryin to make my stash of mdma I currently hold last at least 5 more yrs. Been round 2.5 yrs.since i rolled last. I am in my mid 30's. First roll was in 1996. It was the triangle x files with blue specks. Before we had this kid I was rolling every 3 months. Starting dose was always 180 or 200 mg. I am thinking 160 mg or one of the red squirrels this next "virgin" roll. What you pro rollers think?


----------



## houston801

If you have the squirrels that were some of the first high dosed pills from the Netherlands then I'm even jealous you have them. They came out before the famous power buttons and defcons. Fuck I would drop a whole one and that should get you through the night. I'malways disappointed when I take imports a half at a time.  Sounds like your in for one hell of a night.  Enjoy!


----------



## peanut 801

I agree I bet 1 whole squirrel will rock your shit! Also agree on halfing imports, I only take a half as a redose or like a half and a point to start a roll.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Those red squirrels are so old. Nice on keeping them stashed so long. I'm not sure I could do that ha.
I'm with peanut though halves are not were it is at. Pills a are meant to be taken as  a whole that's the press experience.


----------



## peanut 801

Glad I was able to dig up a few more gold bars! Good times aren't completely over yet .


----------



## AcidOctopus

peanut 801 said:


> Glad I was able to dig up a few more gold bars! Good times aren't completely over yet .


You like those Gold Bars? Heard a lot of mixed reviews.


----------



## houston801

I would take a gold bar over any domestic US press any day of the week.  They were decent when I tried them.  I think there it's just a lot of competition between other imports that some people talk bad about them. To be honest though,  nothing compares to the Barclay's that came out and look how many people didn't like those.  They were amazing to say the least.


----------



## peanut 801

I do like them, they aren't half bad to be honest. I've enjoyed the ones I've tried, so in more than happy to grab some more. I think they'd only be under whelming if you drop half 1 and I have only dropped half 1 with 100 mgs MDA, and that wrecked my shit hahahaha. A full one did the same, I like being fuckin faced! Not a better feeling in the world, IMO


----------



## AcidOctopus

Haha. For sure. You guys must have more of a tolerance than I do. I feel like if I drop half of an import I'm usually fucked up. Dropped a whole 1up Mushroom & that little fucker had me so fucked up I pretty much missed the artist I went to go see.


----------



## peanut 801

Yeah maybe a medium-ish tolerance.. I just like high doses of MDxx hahaha. I like to start With 200-220 and redose like another 100-110. I've always loved to just be straight wrecked, and full o' love!


----------



## humblegro

Yeah I prob will start with one and hit a lil mol a lil later in the night. I saw like 5 presses that I tested and also some molly. It all tested well. I grabbed a g of the molly. That was at a small fest. I hadn't seen any mdma domestic mdma in yrs.  My impression upon research and that fest experience is that we got some good shit goin round here in 812. Seem the same there guys?


----------



## peanut 801

Yeah, as long as you can find anything here its usually good. I haven't heard of piperazine or methylone around here in a REALLY long time. I haven't eaten anything but import presses and quality MDMA & MDA crystal since like beginning of the summer. So definitely not too shabby.


----------



## humblegro

Yeah when i was connecting woth my suppliers yrs ago shit was bunksville, novelty presses and shit. Mostly bzp/tfmpp shit. I guess the dry days are fewer these days. I can't believe the amount of imports from europe I am hearing about makin they way here. On PR yrs ago you would get harassed if you put a imported pill report in the NA section on PR. Now it is common it seems.


----------



## peanut 801

Yeah its definitely common to come across imports now. I've come across the goldbars a couple different times, and the blue Barclay's. Even a couple years ago imports weren't half as common as they are now. The Dutch super pills have set a whole new standard in the pressed pill world.


----------



## humblegro

Yeah I wish I was in europe. You check out those burger king pills on PR yet?  I need a ten pack of those fuckers.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Damn sounds like you guys have got it pretty good. Still plenty of bunk shit to sift in my neck of the woods. 

I agree the Dutch labs have changed the game. I really hope it only gets better from her on out. 

Those Bks Look Nuts. Weird press in my opinion but at 250 who gives a fuck.


----------



## humblegro

Its wild a novelty pressed piperazine pill turns me off. A novelty cut legit import makes me understand how truely cool novelty presses could be.


----------



## AcidOctopus

I just wish the import cutouts would make our domestic pressers make some cutouts. No bunk ass piped cutouts either. I wanna see some legit domestic cutouts.


----------



## peanut 801

I agree that would be dope! Closest to a legitimate cut out here would be those MDA flowers.


----------



## houston801

Looks like utah just got hit with some of the new orange +/-'s. They are a little bigger than the purple ones.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

srs question
do mormons roll


----------



## houston801

It's frowned apon.  Just like masturbating on an airplane.  Thanks a lot Bin Laden!


----------



## peanut 801

^^hahaha that's funny,  from the hangover right?


----------



## houston801

Funny shit! Yeah that movie cracks me up


----------



## peanut 801

Hahaha those movies are good shit! Definitely glad to see those orange (+)-)  floating about! There's still hope from the Mormon land of Zion! Hahahaha


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Are those supposed to be from the same presser as the purple ones?? I saw some word about that but wasn't sure. They look bad ass though.


----------



## stayhealthy970

^^^^ yeah they  look different  the purple  ones have inpressed  - / + an the orange   ones have a inpressed  + with an outpressed  -  . Also one side of the pill is raised  more the the other


----------



## stayhealthy970

On an other note has any body  heard of of blue sky pills  !?


----------



## peanut 801

Nope, never heard of those pills sir. What do they look like? Is it supposed to be skyy blue? Like the alcohol?


----------



## stayhealthy970

^^^^ not sure, I think the pill has the word sky on it


----------



## AcidOctopus

Isn't the Sky press an old school press? I swear I've seen pics of way older presses that said Sky on them.


----------



## stayhealthy970

I found  this on erowid Th 17th down

https://www.erowid.org/chemicals/mdma/mdma_images_gallery6.shtml

But it's from 2002


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

yo how is the dnb scene in utah


----------



## peanut 801

Its not the biggest, but we do have some DNB shows. There's more of a market for dubstep, house & trap here...


----------



## FuckWithRaw

SH970 you get those blue skies or what?? I'm curious on if they panned out. 

Also any good shit going down for new years in the Land of the MO ??


----------



## stayhealthy970

^^^^ I'll  try to get one today an test /post b4 NYE


----------



## peanut 801

FuckWithRaw said:


> SH970 you get those blue skies or what?? I'm curious on if they panned out.
> 
> Also any good shit going down for new years in the Land of the MO ??



Yeah there was a big event, but I didn't attend (feed me, crystal method, jackal, and a few others) played. But, I went and saw Zeds Dead last weekend  so, I got my event fix in... I've already seen Feed Me & crystal method so ZD was a must see for me & glad I went!! Sorry I haven't been posting much, just alot going on this passed month. Hope all is well with everyone else!!


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Nice. How was ZD?? I've seen them a couple times now but it's been awhile. Did they play any dubstep??


----------



## peanut 801

Well of course they did!! Majority of their set was dub, & I loved every second of it hahaha. People that say dub is dead lately are retarded. Better than this deep house craze will ever be!


----------



## peanut 801

Alot of good shows coming up... Downlink & Dieselboy- Grandtheft- Borgore Jauz & Sikdope- Steve Aoki- Terravita- and Dada Life. Lots to keep me entertained here for the next few months!!


----------



## FuckWithRaw

peanut 801 said:


> Well of course they did!! Majority of their set was dub, & I loved every second of it hahaha. People that say dub is dead lately are retarded. Better than this deep house craze will ever be!


 Yeah ha. I only ask because one of the times I saw them was very little dubs lots of Hot sauce ya feel me??
 I couldn't agree more though. I mean deep house is alright I been diggin Skelecta and some of Four40 records and stuff but maybe for my comedown. 

Downlink and Dieselboy will be dope. Sounds like some pretty solid shows.


----------



## peanut 801

For sure, I feel ya bro. I like a very WIIIIDE variety of electronic music, especially for different moods/ stages of roll or trip. I love some filthy bassy beats & drops but, gotta have some soothing & relaxing tunes too... as well as your get your ass up and move tunes hahaha. But dubstep will always be my favorite, just don't get much better IMO! And there's dub to cover every mood and feeling pretty much.


----------



## peanut 801

stayhealthy970 said:


> ^^^^ I'll  try to get one today an test /post b4 NYE



Any luck on that blue sky homie?


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

FuckWithRaw said:


> Yeah ha. I only ask because one of the times I saw them was very little dubs lots of Hot sauce ya feel me??
> I couldn't agree more though. I mean deep house is alright I been diggin Skelecta and some of Four40 records and stuff but maybe for my comedown.
> 
> Downlink and Dieselboy will be dope. Sounds like some pretty solid shows.


dont get your hopes up for dieselboy
he sucks now
i've seen him 2 or 3 times.
if you like new bs that is nothing like proper dnb (if you ask me) then you'll like him


----------



## peanut 801

Finally posted a report of test results on the orange magnets/batteries. Ill update next time I roll if I actually only take the magnets again. Definitely some dank ass beans in UT at the moment!


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Ive had those pills. They were the heat.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Nice. Anyone able to compare these and the purple ones??


----------



## peanut 801

Muuuch stronger than purples bro. The spread on these are 180-220 mgs. By the time the purples were making the rounds in.the US they were 140-170 mgs


----------



## AcidOctopus

Nice. So the Orange ones definitely got a bit more kick to them. Gotta love that.


----------



## peanut 801

Was hoping to stumble on some crystal MDMA, still no word though  oh well....


----------



## peanut 801

Yay it found its way to me!! 2 different kinds of MDMA and some really dark brown MDA (almost looks like chocolate milk powder LOL). All 3 tested up beautifully (Marquis, Mecke, & mandelin) with fizzing & and a little puff of smoke as well. Can't wait to try some out this weekend @ a little event... still wish there were more UT locals posting here on The regular!


----------



## AcidOctopus

Congrats Peanut! Especially on that MDA. That definitely makes me jealous! Still hoping I'll stumble upon some.


----------



## peanut 801

Yeah that MDA is some fuckin potent shit! Not 1 person that took it had a bad night. I dosed an orange (+)(-) then 100 MG's MDA later on and had a hell of a night!!


----------



## humblegro

I may hit dem squirrels this weekend willl let you folk know.


----------



## peanut 801

Hell yeah, I'd love to hear back about the experience bro! Enjoy & be safe dude!!


----------



## FuckWithRaw

peanut 801 said:


> Yeah that MDA is some fuckin potent shit! Not 1 person that took it had a bad night. I dosed an orange (+)(-) then 100 MG's MDA later on and had a hell of a night!!



Damn I was thinking about doing half a purple +/-  plus 100 of the DA but was concerned it would be over kill. Home night or show?? Could you even walk?? Not bashing just generally curious.



humblegro said:


> I may hit dem squirrels this weekend willl let you folk know.


You talkin Dutch squirrels my man??


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Not sure I follow broseph
#huh


----------



## peanut 801

FuckWithRaw said:


> Not sure I follow broseph
> #huh



LOL, broseph was just agreeing with you on saying me taking an orange (+)(-) and 100 MG's MDA seems a little high to dose for a roll night. But that's the way I like it, puffin tough all night long with that shit too hahaha (yes I did start smokin bud again...)!! I always dose around 300 MG's for a roll night.

 I dosed this @ a show too to answer your other question brotha. Half a purple (+)(-) and 100 MG's MDA would be golden for most people bro. Most of my friends that came took either 100 mgs of MDA or 100 MGs of both MDMA and MDA. And of course we could all walk, we raged the night away!! 

Oh yeah and off the topic, if you ordered an eBay test kit there's a guy on there selling Simons reagents now for $9.99 + $3.00 shipping, so you can have all the reagents except robadope. Only has 9 left though..


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Craziness man I can't even imagine taking 300 mg throughout the night.....there would be no raging ha I'm a home roller now though so sprawled out on a couch is all good here 

Damn I better get on that thanks for the heads up. I wish I could get the elhrich and Simons together though as then i would be set but you don't always get what you want that's life.


----------



## peanut 801

Yeah I did 300 mgs @ the event and hahahaha it was a bit much. I should have went with like 200-250 max lol. I had a fuckin blast, but couldn't keep up with following my friends everywhere, especially once the MDA hit..... Good fucking lord.... Hahahaha!  All the lasers, lights, and lovely girls had me fuckin drawn in for majority of the night hahaha!! I started off with an orange    (+)(-) and then redosed a 100 mg cap of MDA and smoked some bud when that hit and fuck, I was on another level.... Hahahaha. I was one with the universe


----------



## Atownsfinest19

Wow been a member on bluelight and PR for a min and had no clue there was a utah page lol. Gonna do a report on some green trip advisors and orange nespressos that popped up...so be on the look out for that


----------



## peanut 801

Word, nice find on those presses, I loves me some import presses!! Are you from Utah as well then Atownsfinest19?? I'm trying to get the Utah thread poppin off again....


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Good luck P. I don't think any of the regional threads are poppin anymore :/


----------



## Atownsfinest19

Yessir i been in utah for a min. Would be dope to get this poppin tho. Utah been slackin on the reports!


----------



## peanut 801

Nice! Good to see another person from UT posting lol. I pop in and out here and there. Bored as fuck and can't sleep so, figured I'd check back.


----------



## peanut 801

Hahaha still ain't shit going on here...


----------



## peanut 801

I was able to find some of the MDA white lightnings!!! Pretty fuckin stoked on that, considering how dry it has been lately. Its been kinda fun hunting again, I forget how spoiled I was once upon a time hahahaha. Maybe I'll make a report showing test results when I have some time.


----------



## Atownsfinest19

Lucky i been searching for those


----------



## Sosick801

UTAH stand up hahaha just joined after lurking for far too long just had red Heinekens here that were fueegooo


----------



## Sosick801

peanut 801 said:


> I was able to find some of the MDA white lightnings!!! Pretty fuckin stoked on that, considering how dry it has been lately. Its been kinda fun hunting again, I forget how spoiled I was once upon a time hahahaha. Maybe I'll make a report showing test results when I have some time.


Bruuuhhhh i havent had any mda since trying blue reboots from a while back and missing every minute of it


----------



## un kle fukka

good potent or bad?


----------



## Chrispycrunch

Glad to see such a crowd in SLC. New to the mdma scene. Anybody know where you can get a Marquis/mdma testing kit local in SLC. Would order one, but need it before the weekend. 

May be interested in buying on second hand.

Also, anybody tryed red supremes they bought local? Opinions?


----------



## Dubstepthizzin801

Ah the utah scene how i have missed you. Man i remember when few years ago this thread was poppin! 
 Good times :')


----------



## Sosick801

Got some red go fasts im on a much needed break so cant test now but will do very soon


----------



## Dubstepthizzin801

Wheres all utah peeps at????


----------



## BlackChevelle

Anyone try the G6 Marshmello presses?


----------

